# '13-14 Suns Season Game Thread



## Dissonance

Discuss Suns games here in their quest to be really, really bad. But with the young guys showing promise or positives. 


Opener vs Portland tonight at 10est/7pst.

Here's the schedule


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

@paulcoro 



> Hornacek said the probable #Suns starting lineup for tonight's opener is Bledsoe, Dragic, Tucker, Frye and Plumlee.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Suns starting record: 0-82. Lets see how close to that we can finish.


The only thing I am judging Hornacek on this year is the develop of the young players on the roster. (Bledsoe, Goodwin, Len, and Christmas.. If you want to include the Morris twins, go ahead. I'm not lol)


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Agreed. Youth development is key this yr. I also want to see the actual system or things we gonna be doing as projection for future as well. Some coaches say one thing, do another. 


**** the Morris Twins lol.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Bledsoe's development in the unselfishness department is going to be the key to the development of guys like Len and Goodwin.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

I definitely want to see if he's worth an extension or just another asset to trade or S/T elsewhere.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

That starting lineup would be a mediocre bench. Plumlee is starting in the NBA? Wow.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Smh Len.. I want it to end differently for us but i just dont think it will. He is going to fulfill all of our thoughts about not wanting him in the draft. Bigs who get feet/ankles injuries dont work in the NBA. Why draft one who already has them. I think it is the only black mark on McDS record so far with us. Ill keep hoping for him to workout though. 

Btw. I told you guys i wanted carter-williams in the draft....


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Plumlee with a block and a dunk in the 1st 2 minutes of the season. Exactly what i expected.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

John laurinitis is the blazers head coach. 

And plumlee..?


----------



## Basel

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

About to tune into this game for a little bit.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Plumlee playing great. 8/5 and some big dunks 


Suns up 25-15.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Wow, Goran behind the back, lay up and Blazers goal tend. Shame.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Oh come on, why are we winning by 14?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Alex Len in now.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

I still need to get used to these jerseys.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

I love em. Got sick of other ones.



30-16, Suns after 1. Plumlee 10/6/2blks in 11 mins


----------



## Basel

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Speaking of jerseys, Portland needs some new ones. That design just looks so outdated now.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

You like these jerseys?? Ugh. I never want to see the orange lol. 

If nothing else, ive decided that our team is really, really fast.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Yeah, I don't know. Just like em with orange name, black trim on white. Sun burst isn't so bad either. I can live with it. The orange long sleeve alts are awful though.



I'm definitely liking what I'm seeing from Bledsoe. 


Plumlee just drove hook shot, and got the roll. Then again, on the layup hook on Lopez lol.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

14 and 7 with 2 blocks already for plumlee.... 16 with that dunk


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Robin is a solid defender. Plumlee just too quick. Its a big C guarding a PF. If robin could play offense it could be trouble.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Too early... But the pacers could have made a huge mistake.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

i would have preferred a black jersey with orange letters as an alternate instead of those ugly sleeve alternates


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Lillard can't miss


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



AG said:


> i would have preferred a black jersey with orange letters as an alternate instead of those ugly sleeve alternates


Without question. I want it as our official away jerseys. Thought we were getting em with the more predominant black/orange. Apparently, just "rumors" when I asked a person who works with Suns on twitter. Said, maybe next yr. Weird.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Where is Archie Goodwin?

**** Gerald Green


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

94-85, Suns.

Damn, Bledsoe turned it on. 22 pts, 5 assts 7 rebs,


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Bledsoe is going to be an all-star eventually


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Dragic putting this one away.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

It's nice to see good effort, but we need losses.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Im not too concerned about it lol. It was a season and home opener. You will usually win those.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Bledsoe looked niiice though. Im excited for a change.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Suns win 104-91


Dragic 26 pts (12-21), 9 assts, 6 rebs
Bledsoe 22 pts (7-12), assts, 7 rebs
Plumlee 18 pts (8-14, 15 rebs 3 blks


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Same. It was just nice to be exciting and fun to watch at least for first game.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



chilltown said:


> Im not too concerned about it lol. It was a season and home opener. You will usually win those.


True but we lost it last year against Golden State.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

If teams figure out how to stop our speed and keep us in the halfcourt, the losses will pile up.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

So, tomorrow's the extension deadline for Bledsoe. Do we get it done? Was this enough to want you to commit? 

I almost think we have to do it. Probably be a cheaper extension now. And can always move him after.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



AG said:


> True but we lost it last year against Golden State.


True. Idk, its just more times than not teams and crowds are more hyped for openers. Portland may have been caught off guard too. Who knows, give it time. Look on the bright side, minnesota won today and we need them to snag a playoff spot.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Sixers beat the Heat tonight so lol.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



Dissonance said:


> So, tomorrow's the extension deadline for Bledsoe. Do we get it done? Was this enough to want you to commit?
> 
> I almost think we have to do it. Probably be a cheaper extension now. And can always move him after.


Yeah. Its just hard to tell. What does he want? Where do we begin. I would tend to agree we should get it done... But i dont think they will. If its 7-8 million i probably would do it. But it would cut into our cap space that we can play with later. We still are paying childress and beasley 7 and 6 million next year.

Isnt this class of FAs supposed to be really good? Im good with signing him and saving our cash for next off season though. I dont think we would have anyone we need to extend other than bledsoe between now and then?


----------



## Basel

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Rule #1 in a tanking season: don't win. 

You guys fail.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

I'm so angry right now. I moved to Lake Havasu City and therefore am not able to get local tv but with my league pass I'm still blacked out for Suns games because they're my "local" market team! What the crap! I live 200 miles from Phoenix!

EDIT: Portland is also in full tank mode as well. I am plum surprised as Plumlee though.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



Basel said:


> Rule #1 in a tanking season: don't win.
> 
> You guys fail.


lol Hey you stop that. As far as I'm concerned one of our top tanking competitors just beat the defending champs lol. I would say we broke even on day one.


1-81


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Jazz coming to town tonight. Lets go suns we need to split these first two at home to keep pace.


----------



## Basel

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Phoenix is winning tonight. 2-0 and atop the Pacific.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Go away, Basel. Too much optimism.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

76ers might not be that bad after all


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

21-18, Suns 2:50 left in 1st. 

haven't paid too much attention with my comp going slow needing a restart. Did that in the timeout.


Len's first 2 baskets are goal tends. Another this game.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

bledsoe out early with 2 fouls is what you may have missed. I can't wait till we get to that point in the season when we see Goodwin subbing in as the back up 2 guard instead of Green.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Speak of the devil. Came in just before. Yeah, I'm sure we'll see it eventually. 


I heard after the first game, he went back out onto the court and shot around. Work ethic. 


29-23, Suns after 1.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Wow, nice block by Goodwin.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Well, Timberwolves are 2-0 to start. So thats good.

Wizards are 0-2, which is OK right now because they have a little bit of leeway.. But We need to handle business. Trade Dragic ASAP. And Tucker. He tries too hard.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Bledsoe and Goodwin in.... aaaand not its gone.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Was gonna say this should be fun to watch. GOODWIN WITH ANOTHER SICK BLOCK.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

I'm sure once we lose game or two , it'll start to snowball. May start out competitive. 


Bledsoe just picked up his 3rd now.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



chilltown said:


> Well, Timberwolves are 2-0 to start. So thats good.
> 
> Wizards are 0-2, which is OK right now because they have a little bit of leeway.. But We need to handle business. Trade Dragic ASAP. And Tucker. He tries too hard.


And we could get something for Frye too, he could really help a team off the bench.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Fun game. Fast paced. Teams just not shooting it well.


Jazz have some nice young players.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



AG said:


> And we could get something for Frye too, he could really help a team off the bench.


Frye would really help a team like the Heat. Or the Spurs.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

God, Haywood.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

starting to think that someone whiffed on a scouting report if Plumlee was ID'd as lacking athleticism.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Goodwin.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Sweet drive by Goodwin.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

PLUMLEE.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Bank is open for Plumlee.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

wow dragic and tucker collision


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Wow, Dragic and PJ taking each other out.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Dammit, trade Goran now before he does that to Bledsoe or Archie.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Ish is in


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Ish Smith sighting?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Suns with 8 blks


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

I see why Hornacek put in Ish. He knows what our real goal is.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Ish layup fail.

46-43, Jazz at half.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

A lot of empty seats. Like a TNA show.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Dionte sighting. I like it.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

holy shit. 3 players on the court right now that I actually care about watching. I feel so weird.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

christmas playing well


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

bledsoe can't shoot


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Lol at Tucker not looking


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Anyone know if we still have that lady TV person this year? I really hope not....


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Bledsoe not playing well and is still... playing well..?


13 and 11 for Plumlee tonight so far too.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

bad foul by hayward


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Hayward coming through for the Suns late.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Bledsoe.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

oh come on Bledsoe, you're ruining our tanking :rant:


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Give it time.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Lol Hayward stepped out of bounds taking that shot


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



chilltown said:


> Give it time.


I'm getting impatient. And if Bledsoe plays like that we're going to win more games than expected.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



AG said:


> I'm getting impatient. And if Bledsoe plays like that we're going to win more games than expected.


We were 4-4 through 8 games last year. We beat two non playoff teams at home to open the season. And the Jazz are worse than last year.


2-80


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

3 game roadie right here vs the Thunder, Pelicans, and Spurs. I'll revisit it if we are 3-2 after this trip.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Suns 1st round pick (own)
Pacers (lottery protected)
Timberwolves (top 13 protected)
Wizards (top 12 protected)


Posting this here for reference because I get confused.


----------



## Basel

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



Basel said:


> Phoenix is winning tonight. 2-0 and atop the Pacific.


Good call, Basel.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Where do I buy one, no ten of those shirts?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

I think that we should be rooting for Bledsoe/Goodwin/Len to show us that they can be legitimate NBA starters (hopefully all-star level players in Bledsoe/Len's cases). If we trade Dragic then I'm guessing that there's no way we can win more than 20 games with even the sunniest of projections.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I think that we should be rooting for Bledsoe/Goodwin/Len to show us that they can be legitimate NBA starters (hopefully all-star level players in Bledsoe/Len's cases). If we trade Dragic then I'm guessing that there's no way we can win more than 20 games with even the sunniest of projections.


I think that is what we all hope.. just that it comes with ample losses this season.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

I think Zei should read the thread more closely. :diss:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

OKC game just started.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Suns up 13-11 5:40 left.

In penalty already. Plumlee with 2.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Morris 3 right near buzzer. 

24-21, Suns after 1.

Frye 10 pts (3-5) from 3


Dragic 6 pts, 2 asts, 2 ebs


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Green nice move posting up and making a turn around.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Gerald Green on fire.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Bledsoe now alley oop to Green who lays it in. 10 pts off bench now.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

40-39, OKC 2:32 left. 


Bledsoe's got to do a better job of finishing.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

PJ 3, set up by Bledsoe.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



Dissonance said:


> Bledsoe's got to do a better job of finishing.


And stop turning it over. 6 in first half.



45-44, Suns at half.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

This is getting annoying. We better not win this game.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Finally, a loss.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Monster game from Bledsoe and Green. Good thing that the Thunder are much better than us. Dragic will be traded very soon.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Minnesota 3-0.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



chilltown said:


> Minnesota 3-0.


That's good, but the Wizards are 0-3.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Wizards have more margin for error though. Twolves pretty much have to make the playoffs for us to get that pick or be the 9 seed and have the best record to not be in the playoffs. There is a lot of bad teams in the east that will be worse than the wiz by default.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Im starting to think that you will put me to shame in the 'glass half empty' category.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Young Suns took awhile to go away. And Dragic got hurt.

Bledsoe needs to turn it over less (just cuz). Team turns it over too much to keep winning. Green should keep shooting heat checks lol. Since it helps us lose.

Fun team to actually watch though.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

@NO tonight at 8.

No Dragic w/sprained ankle. Expected to miss 2 games. No Len either with sore ankle.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Not watching but Pelicans up 45-41.

Bledsoe 11 pts (5-7) 3 asts, 3 stls


Eric Gordon for them has 14 pts


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

This team.. sure fights.. -.-


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Yeah, these young Suns compete. Right now, anyway.


Suns ended up winning Pelicans 104-98.

Bledsoe 23 pts (10-12), 5 asts, 3 stls. 

Green 18 pts 3 asts, 3 rebs


Morris twins also combined for 33 pts, 14 rebs, 5 asts, and 3 stls.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

I wonder putting "tank" in the title jinxed us.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

We should go 3-2 after the spurs game.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



Dissonance said:


> I wonder putting "tank" in the title jinxed us.


Nah, it's the early easy schedule and the fact that we have a lot of young and athletic players


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Oh, yeah. I was being facetious really. I was thinking that too. Previous comment mentioned they compete for right now, anyway.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



Hyperion said:


> Nah, it's the early easy schedule and the fact that we have a lot of young and athletic players


Easy schedule? Suns are supposed to suck, every game should be hard for them to win. This team isn't supposed to be good enough to beat the Pelicans. This is really getting annoying. This team might screw up our chance to get a franchise player in the draft.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Don't want to jump the gun or anything but our team has looked pretty decent. Amazingly our defense has been able to shut teams down long enough to put a run together; IE last 6 minutes of the 3rd quarter vs Pelicans. Really hoping this is just eagerness and youth. We can't screw up this draft pick. Pacers pick will be bottom 5, Wolves will probably be a 7th/8th seed in the west which is probably going to be mid to late teens pick,, Wizards are not looking good at all right now. So far the season has started unfortunately for us ha


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



AG said:


> Easy schedule? Suns are supposed to suck, every game should be hard for them to win. This team isn't supposed to be good enough to beat the Pelicans. This is really getting annoying. This team might screw up our chance to get a franchise player in the draft.


When you have a bunch of young guys going out in the first month of the NBA season, they play like it's the finals. Once they realize that there are 60 more games after that month, they slow down. That's also when veterans get rolling and the good teams rise up in the standings while the bad teams free fall. I look forward to a 5-30 stretch this winter, because winter is coming.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



Hyperion said:


> When you have a bunch of young guys going out in the first month of the NBA season, they play like it's the finals. Once they realize that there are 60 more games after that month, they slow down. That's also when veterans get rolling and the good teams rise up in the standings while the bad teams free fall. I look forward to a 5-30 stretch this winter, because winter is coming.


I see what you did there. And i approve.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Just started watching with a min til end of 3rd.

73-73 after 3.


Markief Morris 21 pts (10-11) 8 rebs


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Young Suns out hustling old Spurs and Manu foul. 

Green's playing real well for us.


Morris just cut it to one after scoring in the post.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Bledsoe alleyoop to Plumlee and then Leonard turns it over.


92-91, Spurs 2:30 left.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Who is guarding Markieff Morris?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

PJ 3. Suns take lead.


Then Parker scores.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Great pass by Bledsoe, and Plumlee finishes.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



Ender said:


> Who is guarding Markieff Morris?


Kawhi on that play. Not sure on regularly. Maybe Boris.




Bad shot by Bledsoe


97-96, Spurs 15 secs left. Spurs got it.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Somehow Parker is able to score, and no foul. Everyone away from the basket and Bledsoe got burned.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

God, I just hate the Spurs. **** em.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Spurs turned up the D and Green is forced to shoot a horrible shot. 

Spurs win 99-96.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

3-2. Dem fightin Suns. 

And btw im pretty much ready to keep Bledsoe now.


----------



## AG

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*



Hyperion said:


> When you have a bunch of young guys going out in the first month of the NBA season, they play like it's the finals. Once they realize that there are 60 more games after that month, they slow down. That's also when veterans get rolling and the good teams rise up in the standings while the bad teams free fall. I look forward to a 5-30 stretch this winter, because winter is coming.


I hope so. A 5-30 stretch would be nice. Hopefully it started with tonight's loss. But Hornacek has this team hustling and outworking the opposing teams, which means they'll steal some wins.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '13-14 Suns Tank Season Game Thread*

Diss, its about time to take that 'T' word out of this title. This team is planning on ****ing up this draft pick.


----------



## Dissonance

Done haha.

Nuggets have looked pretty bad so I figured we'd do well against em though.


----------



## Maravilla

And this has to be the worst broadcast team in the history of sports. This woman is terrible. And the new guy they brought in last year is bad in his own right. I would rather have Tom Leander's shtick out there.


----------



## Maravilla

Plumlee... Can we just bench him until next year?


----------



## Maravilla

Funny. You just get the feeling that Archie is going to stick in this league. He can definitely play.


Never really got the feeling about any of our late round picks in the last decade. I always wanted to see them get burn.. but when they did play they didn't look like they would make it really. Archie does to me.


----------



## Dissonance

Apparently, Nuggets are coming back :yesyesyes:



Not in the mood to watch anything. Bleh.


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> Funny. You just get the feeling that Archie is going to stick in this league. He can definitely play.
> 
> 
> Never really got the feeling about any of our late round picks in the last decade. I always wanted to see them get burn.. but when they did play they didn't look like they would make it really. Archie does to me.


This is encouraging to hear.


----------



## Maravilla

Yeah.. This team is too resilient right now. Just gotta keep giving it time and enjoy them. They ARE damn fun to watch, and Hornacek is a good coach. Check out what Popovich said of his hiring:



> *Pop ‘hates’ Hornacek*
> 
> 
> San Antonio coach Gregg Popovich was asked what he thought of Hornacek and his hire as Suns coach.
> 
> 
> “I hate Jeff Hornacek,” Popovich said in his pregame press playfulness. “He was too tough as a player. He was too good of a shooter. He was too smart. I hated him.
> 
> 
> “I can’t imagine him not doing a great job. He’s a quality one. He’s got great character and great perseverance. I’m sure he’ll be demanding and fair. It was great move and it’s going to prove to be really wise as time goes on.”
> 
> 
> Told of Popovich’s feigned hatred, Hornacek said: “It’s nice to hear him say that. I was probably just a guy who played hard. I always thought I probably could have been a guy who, just like the Jerry Sloan teams in Utah, I could have fit right in on this team.”


Hornacek has definitely gotten the most out of this roster so far, that much is a fact.


----------



## Maravilla

Development of the young guys on the roster is really the only thing I am judging him on this year. Kind of wish the learning curve wasn't so short.. but damn. If he can do this with this roster? Lets get him some real players.


----------



## AG

OK, I give up. We're not getting Wiggins, Randle, or anyone in the top 5.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, Horny (someone had to do it) looks like he can coach. So much promise there and with young guys performances. Markieff with 28/10/3/2 off bench. 10-13 shooting. Only 1-1 on 3's. That's crazy. 


But eh, I'll freak more out if we're beating good teams next month. Nuggets look baaad.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

It's refreshing seeing a Suns team play this hard, especially on defense. I'm glad we didn't just wave the white flag when the season started.


----------



## Maravilla

Alright. Got a rematch vs the Pelicans at home tonight. Lets see if we can get that game back.


Also, if I'm not mistaken this is the first opponent that we are playing for the 2nd time. Lets see how we can handle a team that we can't blitz and catch offguard.


----------



## Maravilla

Suns gonna pull it out again. This defense is too good. Bledsoe is too good.

I'm enjoying this team though. I still hold the faith that plenty of losses will come. This is a really, really fun team to watch right now.


----------



## AG

This really sucks. This team is heading towards mediocrity. They're totally ruining the chance to get a superstar in the draft.


----------



## l0st1

I "hate" being a Suns fan right now. I want them to lose to try our best to get a stud in this draft, but then I watch the games and see how hard we play and how improved we are defensively and I just love watching them take punches and bounce back. 

I'm torn.


----------



## RollWithEm

chilltown said:


> This defense is too good. Bledsoe is too good.


Transformative defender.


----------



## Maravilla

RollWithEm said:


> Transformative defender.


Bledsoe is? Yeah at this point I gotta agree. I knew he was a beast.. but its contagious, which is nice.


----------



## Basel

You guys beat the Pelicans twice...that means we'll beat them tomorrow for sure, right? Right?!


----------



## Hyperion

This record is a little inflated due to a very soft schedule for this month. This ifs as good as its going to get for the Suns. So enjoy the early wins and then enjoy the many, many losses.


----------



## Dissonance

Grantland article from Zach Lowe. Interesting things raised and informative on our D






> What if the Suns are … good?
> 
> It's early, and the schedule has been friendly, with only two of Phoenix's first seven games coming against sure playoff teams. But Phoenix was competitive in losses to the Spurs and Thunder, and any allegedly tanktastic team outscoring opponents by five points per 100 possessions — typically a top-seven overall differential — merits a closer look. Multiple executives from other Western Conference teams have expressed concern that Phoenix might — gulp — be for real.
> 
> The Suns have totally revamped their shot-selection profile after jacking the second-most long 2s in the league last season. Three of Phoenix's four rotation bigs have 3-point range, and the Suns are spreading teams thin, letting Eric Bledsoe attack on the pick-and-roll, launching corner 3s, and urging Markieff Morris to attack the basket instead of settling for midrange shots. 'Kieff is averaging nearly 23 points per game on 70 percent shooting over his last four games, and while that can't last, he'll maintain some level of efficiency so long as half his shot attempts are coming in the restricted area.4
> 
> But the Suns have really shined on the other side, where they're fifth in points allowed per possession. Mike Longabardi, an assistant coach who worked under Tom Thibodeau in Boston, has Phoenix playing a standard Thibodeau system with shocking success. Everyone is following the rules, Bledsoe is a freaking menace, and opponents are shooting only about 40 percent on close-range shots when Channing Frye, Morris, or Miles Plumlee is near the rim, per SportVU. That's not quite Roy Hibbert–level intimidation, but Tyson Chandler–level work is a giant surprise for this frisky bunch. They're probably not a playoff team, and they certainly wish not to be, but they are way better than anyone anticipated.


http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/9963071/the-early-season-trends-us-asking-questions


----------



## nffl

Well looks like no Wiggins, but the Suns being exciting again is what I'd rather have as a fan watching this year. They are still in a rebuilding stage but I thought it'd be years for even this kind of production to happen. I doubt we lock up Bledsoe though. The way he is playing he can get a big-time contract and choice of residence/team.


----------



## Dissonance

He's a RFA. Suns can match anything. (And for the sake of, and even as a UFA, they'd have limits on yrs of experience). Still quite early for us to be out of tank race. 


Welcome back, nffl :cheers:


----------



## AG

Go Blazers! We need to start losing.


----------



## Dissonance

I'm just like - whatever happens, happens mode and enjoy it. If we don't get a great pick, McD's put us into position for free agents or acquiring talents with assets.


Just started watching the game. Blazers up 19-15 2:56 left.


----------



## Dissonance

lol Freeland just followed Bledsoe shooting 3 just before the buzzer.


25-22, Blazers after 1.


----------



## Dissonance

Nice play defensively by Markieff to strip the ball, cause a turnover.


----------



## Dissonance

There seems to be a lid when teams are laying it up. In, rolls out. Quite a few since I've been watching.


34-33, Blazers 5:57 left.


----------



## AG

Damn Goodwin is fast


----------



## Dissonance

Holy hell, Archie Goodwin hammering it down.


----------



## l0st1

I'm having a hard time NOT rooting for this team. They are playing so damn hard. They are ALL OVER this Blazer team.

On a related note, Archie Goodwin = Iman Shumpert?


----------



## Dissonance

Plumlee with nice post move inside.


----------



## AG

This team plays very good defense


----------



## Dissonance

43-41, Suns at half.


Bledsoe 11 pts (4-6), 2 assists, stl.


----------



## Dissonance

AG said:


> This team plays very good defense


asst coach Mike Longabardi is using Tom Thibodeau's defensive system.


----------



## AG

Dissonance said:


> asst coach Mike Longabardi is using Tom Thibodeau's defensive system.


Yeah he learned from Thibodeau.


----------



## AG

Come on Gerald Green, stop making shots!


----------



## Dissonance

68-62, Suns after 3. Missed half of that 3rd though.


----------



## AG

Dragic bleeding


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Thomas Robinson does not care for the rims in this arena, and he is trying to destroy them.


----------



## Hyperion

This team is scrappy. Great savvy to not hang their heads when momentum shifts. I think that they are one great player from serious contention.


----------



## Dissonance

Big shot Morris.


----------



## Dissonance

Christmas comes early to give fouls.


----------



## Dissonance

WOW Bledsoe.


----------



## Dissonance

Lopez tip in gives em the lead.

88-87, Blazers 1:05 left.


Good time out to get Xmas out of there.


----------



## Dissonance

Bledsoe to Plumlee!


----------



## Dissonance

89-88, Suns 11.5 left.

Blazers have it on LMA reb after Bledsoe miss.


----------



## Dissonance

WTF kind of defense was that.


----------



## AG

And we lose by 1 
I can't believe Markieff missed that
Oh well, we need the loss


----------



## Hyperion

And they blew it. Very exciting sub 180 point game


----------



## Dissonance

****. Bledsoe got to rim, rolled out, 2 tips and can't get it in.

Blazers win.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Channing Frye's terrible defense on that last play should be noted, they didn't have to use any secondary or tertiary actions, just walked into a layup because Frye stuck to his man.


----------



## Dissonance

@Espo 3m

#SunsTakeaway: Hornacek said at some point every team gets smacked in the mouth. The Suns just did. The question is how they'll respond.


----------



## Maravilla

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Channing Frye's terrible defense on that last play should be noted, they didn't have to use any secondary or tertiary actions, just walked into a layup because Frye stuck to his man.


Yep. On top of that he set an inadvertent second pick on bledsoe. 

Archie goodwin is gonna be good. I think iman shumpert is his floor to be honest!


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic's eye


----------



## Maravilla

Alright. So drastic times comes with drastic measures. In a fantasy hoops of mine I just traded for Bledsoe and I picked up Gerald off of the waivers. My thinking is that either way I'm going to win. Either they continue to tear it up and my squad does well, or by picking them up I jinxed their success and the losses start to come.


I'm just sayin.. I made the deal while we were winning last night, and then we ended up losing.


----------



## Dissonance

lol


What'd you give up for Bledsoe?


----------



## Maravilla

I traded Kobe for bledsoe and nene.


----------



## Maravilla

I initially wanted to trade kobe when he got back healthy for a good big man, but my mancrush on bledsoe is starting to become overwhelming...


----------



## Dissonance

Good trade either way. No idea how Kobe will look or when he'll be back.



Loving Bledsoe too. I thought it was a good trade for us but didn't imagine this. I still had some reservations.


----------



## Maravilla

Yep. I liked the trade initially because it was a maxed out player for a player with upside. Loving the results so far.


----------



## Maravilla

Its times like these where I miss the lockout shortened season. It feels like there is never a suns game during this stretch.

I think we had a few games off before wednesday's game and now we are off until tuesday after tonight.


----------



## Dissonance

Just got back home, Suns up 78-76 after PJ 3. Then, Brooklyn miss, then turnover, Dragic arguing.


8:44 left.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns in penalty. Need to attack and give it to Bledsoe


----------



## Dissonance

JJ runner gets it to go. Good defense too.


84-83, Nets 5:14 left.


----------



## Dissonance

PJ working. Layup. 

Then hits a jumper.


----------



## Dissonance

Now, he's isolating. Even on KG :nonono:


----------



## Dissonance

Every time I hear them say "Tucker" during Suns game, I get that junkies voice in my head from Breaking Bad.


----------



## Dissonance

Lopez owning us inside.


----------



## Dissonance

Bledsoe rattles in a jumper. 1 pt game


----------



## Dissonance

90-89, Nets 59.9 4 on shot clock.


----------



## Bogg

Big 3-pointer from Tucker there

EDIT: aaaaaaaaand Lopez is down holding his foot


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic drive and kick under the rim to PJ for the 3!


92-90, Suns 39.1 left.


----------



## Dissonance

Lopez is OK.


JJ ties it up. 29.9 left.


----------



## Dissonance

No foul on shot. OT. That could've been called too maybe.


----------



## Bogg

Hell of a no-call there. I think Phoenix was trying to take the foul.


----------



## Dissonance

Bled to Plum for the slam.


----------



## Dissonance

Bledsoe with nice steal and PJ was wide open but missed. Bledsoe shot went down and out previously. Getting away from us. 


98-94. Nets 1:48


----------



## Dissonance

DRAGIC DRIVE AND1.


----------



## Bogg

Dragic and-1


----------



## Dissonance

Missed it. Nets miss. Then Bled to PJ on alley oop.


----------



## Dissonance

JJ at the buzzer. WOW.


----------



## Dissonance

That was out before. Nets win.


----------



## Bogg

Game. The Suns aren't awful, though.


----------



## Maravilla

nice.


----------



## Hyperion

Bogg said:


> Game. The Suns aren't awful, though.


They will be once other teams get their footing. This is an exceptionally easy first month to the schedule. The losses will start stacking up very quickly in December and January when they go 9-20 at best during that stretch. (4-9 in December and 5-11 in January). Realistically, the Suns are approximately the 20th best team (maybe as low as 24th) in the league right now. Good enough for nothing in the draft and nothing for the future. 

In other words, Bledsoe needs to get "injured" and take a month or two off.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns schedule rest of the month.

Tue, Nov 19 @ Sacramento 10:00 PM 
Wed, Nov 20 vs Sacramento 9:00 PM 
Fri, Nov 22 @ Charlotte 7:00 PM 
Sun, Nov 24 @ Orlando 6:00 PM NBATV 
Mon, Nov 25 @ Miami 7:30 PM 
Wed, Nov 27 vs Portland 9:00 PM 
Fri, Nov 29 @ Utah 9:00 PM 
Sat, Nov 30 vs Utah 9:00 PM


----------



## Maravilla

What a cake opening month for us. Scary.


----------



## Maravilla

Coro just tweeted that bledsoe might be out tonight. I am def interested in how we play minus him


----------



## Maravilla

Bledsoe would miss the first full game i can watch from my own house....


----------



## Dissonance

Wonder these last 2 heart breaks, injury even minor is when losses start piling 

:diss:

Looks soft but could each game is loseable haha.


----------



## Dissonance

I jinxed us.

Apparently, Archie is sparking us


‏@suns_jfie 8m

Archie Goodwin has sparked these Suns w 10 points in 9 minutes during the second quarter on 4-5 shooting, and classic dunks


----------



## Dissonance

Suns up 86-74 

3 mins left. Just started watching.


----------



## Dissonance

Plum is SO athletic.


----------



## 29380

Dissonance said:


> Plum is SO athletic.


40" vert


----------



## Dissonance

GOODWIN.


----------



## Dissonance

3 by Kings. and Marcus nails one right back.


----------



## Dissonance

Thomas and Frye trade 3's/


----------



## Dissonance

ANd then Jimmer. Jesus Christ. 3 pt contest has broken out


95-93, Suns


----------



## Dissonance

Marcus Morris has been great.


----------



## Dissonance

97-95, Suns 5:43 left.


----------



## Dissonance

Nice passing by the Kings, that leads to a dunk


----------



## Dissonance

Green with vicious block.


----------



## Dissonance

GORAN.


----------



## Dissonance

GREEN 3. 23 pts for him now.

9-2 run by Suns


----------



## Dissonance

Plum strips Big Cuz and Tucker out of bounds on floor with ball.


----------



## Dissonance

Wow, nice steal by Cousins but Green almost stripped it from him by him on a breakaway lol.


----------



## Dissonance

And1 Big Cuz.


----------



## Dissonance

104-102, Suns 2:15 left.


----------



## AG

Go Kings! We need this loss


----------



## AG

Gerald Green has been increasing his trade value


----------



## Dissonance

3 sec violation. One pass too many by Green.


Then offensive foul by Cuz.


----------



## AG

What?? Offensive foul?


----------



## AG

Nice turnover Ish


----------



## Dissonance

Then a turnover by Dragic. Outlaw jumper. Thomas steal


----------



## Dissonance

Thomas FTs makes it 106-104 Kings 30.4 secs left.


----------



## AG

Thanks Dragic, nice pass


----------



## Dissonance

Refs treating it like a fumble in football lol.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic bank miss and whomever it is off, needs to be reviewed. Lookslike it'll be Outlaw. 

5.6 secs left.


----------



## AG

Damn, Suns ball


----------



## Dissonance

Marcus miss and he rushed it. Cousins rebounds, fouled.


----------



## Maravilla

Another heartbreaker. Gonna mess these guys up in their treehouse!


----------



## Dissonance

Green miss at the buzzer. Another close loss. 3 in a row.


----------



## AG

And fortunately the Suns lose


----------



## Maravilla

Man both morris twins have been playing well. Making me think they can be useful pieces.


----------



## Dissonance

5-5.


----------



## AG

But I'm sure we'll beat them at home tomorrow


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> Man both morris twins have been playing well. Making me think they can be useful pieces.


Yep. Seems we have the makings of a core. Just need to fill some big holes though with stars.


----------



## Dissonance

AG said:


> But I'm sure we'll beat them at home tomorrow


Reverse jinx :billsimmons:


----------



## Maravilla

I am so pumped about Goodwin.


----------



## Maravilla

2nd half of the Home N Home vs the Kings tonight. Bledsoe out again as well.


----------



## Dissonance

Ha. Just came to post this


@Suns 10m

Eric Bledsoe, who is day-to-day with a bruised left shin, will not be in uniform tonight for #SunsVsKings.


----------



## Maravilla

Dragic going off off off in the first quarter taking and making 4 of the first 5 suns field goals.


----------



## Maravilla

5 of first 7, for 11 points.


----------



## Maravilla

Plumlee is throwing a block party in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Maravilla

Gerald and Goran carrying us tonight with 17pts and 13pts respectively.


----------



## Maravilla

55-47 Kings as of that post.


----------



## Maravilla

Another triple for Gerald. Making it 20 points for him on 7-9fg and 5-6 from range. Making it 55-50 Kings at the break.


----------



## Maravilla

Whole lot of ugliness to start the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Maravilla

I always thought Jason Thompson was a nice player. I also thought he would be a much better player after his 1st break out season.. but he is still a nice player.


----------



## Maravilla

74-62, Kings at the end of 3rd.


----------



## Maravilla

The Fightin' Suns are trying to come back again. 3 King free throws makes it 105-96 with under a minute left.


----------



## Maravilla

Going into tonight the Suns were the only team in the league to hold a lead in the fourth quarter each game. Crazy.


----------



## Maravilla

5-6.

or

5-77.


----------



## AG

Nice, hopefully the losing trend will continue and we won't have a winning record again this season.


----------



## Maravilla

Just saw a tweet from Coro that Bledsoe's status for tonight @ bobcats is grim.


Awwwww yeah. I see how McD is navigating right now.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns up 86-71 6 mins left in 4th. Looks like we're gonna win this one.


----------



## Maravilla

Bobcats gonna Bobcat.


----------



## AG

Frustrating win. I thought Charlotte would beat us.


----------



## Dissonance

paulcoro 42s

Bledsoe went to the court and returned to the locker room quickly. Hornacek said Bledsoe (shin) is doubtful for tonight's #Suns game at ORL.


----------



## Maravilla

Don't matter. Suns are juggernauts.


----------



## Maravilla

I know that I was saying that I enjoy watching this team play for the first time in several seasons.. but that was when I was confident that even without a top 3 pick like we thought that we would still be 4-7 range. Right now? I will not be happy if we finish in the middle of the pack. I dont think we are as bad as a lot of these rosters out there.. and that is saying something about the tankfest that is the NBA right now.


----------



## Maravilla

I'm just sayin man.. can we get the Goran Dragic to the Bulls rumor started?

Lets see if we can build some steam on it. CMOOOON. He is on a friendly contract... lets do it.


----------



## Maravilla

AND 7-6 because Phoenix.


----------



## Dissonance

I fell asleep after first qrter. Morris twins powered up and were dominating haha.

This is still a real soft part of the schedule.


----------



## Dissonance

Didn't watch but Suns lose 107-92. :yesyesyes:

Bron destroyed us as always. 35/5/4

Wade too. 25/6/12


Dragic with 14/9/8 statline


----------



## Maravilla

Back to square one..

Hopefully Tucker has nightmares about Lebron abusing him.. but I doubt it.


----------



## Madstrike

LeBron scored a few(3 of them) tough turnaround jumpers on tucker in that 4th quarter "a la kobe" , he really improved his jumpshot... his fadeaways were looking pretty good... and there was nothing tucker could do on those, also when he wanted he would just bully tucker and drive...

It was a close game until the beginning of the 4th... and we didnt have bledsoe...

I understand some people would like to trade dragic but I really like that backcourt with dragic/bledsoe...


----------



## Dissonance

Blazers @ Suns tonight 9est. Feels like we're playing a 7 game series in month of November. 

No Bledsoe again.


----------



## Dissonance

Blazers up 54-53 2:52 left. Suns trailed by 16. Just started watching it.


Dragic 18/7 in 18 mins


----------



## Dissonance

61-58, Suns at half.


Suns with a spurt at the end but missed most of it with stream/ad issues. Couldn't post what was happening. UGH. 


40 pt 2nd qrter though.


----------



## Dissonance

Frye 3 opened up 3rd. He has 18 now.


----------



## Dissonance

Goran 3. 22/9/4

71-58, Suns.


----------



## Dissonance

Blazers showing their resilience. They've won 11 in a row. Almost forget.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns finish off on a run.

90-76 Suns after 3.


----------



## Dissonance

Frye 3 opens up the qrter.


----------



## Dissonance

BLOW OUT.


Frye destroying em.


----------



## Dissonance

I love reading the meltdowns at S2 Blazers board :laugh:


----------



## ATLien

That's still around?


----------



## Dissonance

Yep. They basically bent over catered to them guys and now have become Blazers official site forum. 

Someone came here to post http://www.basketballforum.com/port...8793-s2-just-named-official-blazer-forum.html


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic finishes 31 pts (10-18), 10 asts, 5 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns win 120-106.


----------



## AG

This is getting out of hand. We have 8 wins already. We're even winning without Bledsoe. How are we ever going to win championships without superstars? Looks like we won't get one in the draft unless we get extremely lucky. I wish we had Utah or Milwaukee's record right now.


----------



## Maravilla

Can we trade Dragic to the Bulls already?


----------



## Madstrike

chilltown said:


> Can we trade Dragic to the Bulls already?


Why do u feel the need to trade Dragic? Him and bledsoe are our best players... only to tank? thats non sense....

If you gotta trade, maybe shop frye and green, try to get some expirings or picks for them. Im sure a couple of contenders could use them...


----------



## Maravilla

Dragic has the most value. And I dont see a backcourt of dragic and bledsoe doing anything significant for us. Trade Green and Frye too for all i care. But i dont see Frye going anywhere with him being a home grown product and all the health issues he has gone through this past year. 

I like Dragon just fine, but i have no attachments to him. Especially if there is value to be had because of his talent.


----------



## Dissonance

Not watching @ Suns twitter posted this after 1











Bled playing but didn't start.


----------



## Maravilla

Up 11 at the break.

Gonna be what its gonna be.


----------



## Maravilla

AND Ann Meyers is calling the game. I dont care how important she was to women's basketball. She is terrible.


----------



## Hyperion

chilltown said:


> AND Ann Meyers is calling the game. I dont care how important she was to women's basketball. She is terrible.


Insult to injury having her call the games.


----------



## AG

This franchise is cursed!!!! I'm tired of them winning games! They were supposed to suck on a year with a great draft, but no, of course not, not even that can go right for this franchise! :rant::rant:


----------



## Dissonance

Dissonance said:


> I'm just like - whatever happens, happens mode and enjoy it. If we don't get a great pick, McD's put us into position for free agents or acquiring talents with assets..



My thoughts on the teams' situation.



Jazz-Suns tied at 70 near end of 3rd. Got college football on though.


----------



## Dissonance

Jazz won 112-104.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> My thoughts on the teams' situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Jazz-Suns tied at 70 near end of 3rd. Got college football on though.


I want more people here for games.



Look here is my beef with this whole situation. I have a lot of em, but here are my primary concerns.

1. If this is indeed who we are, I am upset because its looking more and more like we fumbled a top 5 selection by taking Len. When you get an opportunity to get a player at the top of the draft you cant **** those up. Archie looks fine to me, but he should have been gravy on top of getting a stud with our 1st pick in this past draft.

2. This is how I predict this fantastic season to finish. We finish just shy of the playoffs, thus screwing up our pick to be doomed to the end of the lottery. BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE: By finishing as the best team not in the playoffs, we compound it by bumping the T-Wolves AND the Wizards into slots #12 and #11 respectively in the lottery and into protected status.

This is how it will come to be. It is known.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Jazz won 112-104.


Furthermore, I dont want Bledsoe coming off of the bench I hope they are just getting him back up to speed with his conditioning. Was I missing something? Cause the Bledsoe I watched before his shin was definitely starter quality.


----------



## Hyperion

I just keep reminding myself that this is the easiest month if the season. We need a Shannon Brown or two to shoot us out of games


----------



## Maravilla

Hyperion said:


> I just keep reminding myself that this is the easiest month if the season. We need a Shannon Brown or two to shoot us out of games


Who would have thought that dumping Beasley would have hurt us so much. He was at least a 10-15 net loss player for us.


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> I want more people here for games.
> 
> 
> 
> Look here is my beef with this whole situation. I have a lot of em, but here are my primary concerns.
> 
> 1. If this is indeed who we are, I am upset because its looking more and more like we fumbled a top 5 selection by taking Len. When you get an opportunity to get a player at the top of the draft you cant **** those up. Archie looks fine to me, but he should have been gravy on top of getting a stud with our 1st pick in this past draft.
> 
> 2. This is how I predict this fantastic season to finish. We finish just shy of the playoffs, thus screwing up our pick to be doomed to the end of the lottery. BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE: By finishing as the best team not in the playoffs, we compound it by bumping the T-Wolves AND the Wizards into slots #12 and #11 respectively in the lottery and into protected status.
> 
> This is how it will come to be. It is known.


I have football priorities . I also hadn't been in the mood lately haha. But I try to catch em when I can. I've watched more games this yr than last 2 yrs combined. 

It's not looking good for Len yet so far, but sometimes it takes big men a little time, plus he's got ankle problems and in a draft like that, can't fault him for rolling the dice on an athletic big man. He may just need to be healthy. I mean, I preferred others but it's done. Archie Goodwin looks like a ****ing steal though at least. 

Suns' fans way of thinking for sure. Doom and gloom haha. Ehhh, still very early. A lot can happen. This team can have its will broken after playing hard first month, they could fold up once schedule gets tougher as Hyperion has brought up, and then injuries could happen. McD may not be happy, see that we're competing, but not much of a threat and make a deal or two. I don't want to rush to judgment but I'm also being optimistic about the situation. It's a much more brighter one than what we thought and can attract FAs.


Yeah, Bledsoe's only coming off the bench cuz they're taking it slow with him a bit. Not performance related. If they want to invest him after the season, it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Dissonance

Schedule for the month of December

Tue, Dec 3 @ Memphis 8:00 PM 
Wed, Dec 4 @ Houston 8:00 PM 
Fri, Dec 6 vs Toronto 9:00 PM 
Tue, Dec 10 @ Los Angeles Lakers 10:30 PM 
Fri, Dec 13 vs Sacramento 9:00 PM 
Sun, Dec 15 vs Golden State 8:00 PM 
Wed, Dec 18 vs San Antonio 9:00 PM 
Fri, Dec 20 @ Denver 9:00 PM 
Sat, Dec 21 vs Dallas 9:00 PM 
Mon, Dec 23 vs Los Angeles Lakers 9:00 PM 
Fri, Dec 27 @ Golden State 10:30 PM 
Sat, Dec 28 vs Philadelphia 9:00 PM 
Mon, Dec 30 @ Los Angeles Clippers 10:30 PM


----------



## Madstrike

4-9 or 5-8 for december imo.


----------



## Maravilla

Awesome. Home for another game and I get to sit through Steve Albert and Ann Drysdale again.

God give me Leander back as my play by play guy. Anything.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns lost 110-91.


----------



## Maravilla

Yep. This might be the game we needed.


----------



## l0st1

I'll be at the game on the 15th, I'll make sure to sabotage us. We have never won when I've been at the game :-x


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Why does this team suck in the third quarters of games? Every game I've managed to see, they come out of the break lethargic.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns won 97-88.

Bledsoe 20/7
PJ 18/6/4/4


----------



## Milos.Djuric

It is important that Suns stay above 0.500 in PCT, they need it they want to qualify for the playoffs. Droping to .500 is cool as long as they always come back above it after that. Breaking Houston at home after their home winning streak (6-0) and winning against Portland a week ago can be a good morale boost, and IMHO it shows that they could go to the playoffs this season.


----------



## l0st1

Milos.Djuric said:


> It is important that Suns stay above 0.500 in PCT, they need it they want to qualify for the playoffs. Droping to .500 is cool as long as they always come back above it after that. Breaking Houston at home after their home winning streak (6-0) and winning against Portland a week ago can be a good morale boost, and IMHO it shows that they could go to the playoffs this season.



Uh, that's the thing. We have no business aiming for the playoffs this season.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

l0st1 said:


> Uh, that's the thing. We have no business aiming for the playoffs this season.


There's a point there, last season we were last in West, and in 2 seasons before that we were 3-4 games away from getting to the playoffs, so I personally would like it if we would get there after 3 seasons, just for the sake of getting there


----------



## l0st1

Milos.Djuric said:


> There's a point there, last season we were last in West, and in 2 seasons before that we were 3-4 games away from getting to the playoffs, so I personally would like it if we would get there after 3 seasons, just for the sake of getting there


And where does that get us? A 1st round battle with OKC/SA/LAC?

I'd rather take my chances in the lotto and hope that whoever we draft works out instead of banking on some sort of miracle run.

I love how this team has developed I just don't love how fast it has.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

l0st1 said:


> And where does that get us? A 1st round battle with OKC/SA/LAC?


Or Portland 


l0st1 said:


> I'd rather take my chances in the lotto and hope that whoever we draft works out instead of banking on some sort of miracle run.
> 
> I love how this team has developed I just don't love how fast it has.


This season teams from East are playing really really bad. Some have injury problems, some have a new coach, some are playing awful even though they should be playing better, and the only two teams in East that have a better score than Phoenix are Indi/Miami. Also, we have more wins against teams with a positive score than Indi. And I do think that we have a team that in worst scenario will finish around number 10-11 West conf. 

So what am I trying to say is, if we finish outside of playoffs, in the best case scenario we are going to be around spot number 12-13 in the lottery (like in 2012 and 2011 drafts) in which case I don't think the draft would really payoff for us. Even thought I have read that this year is going to be pretty good for the draft, number 12 is too low. We could maybeee profit if we finish position 12 or lower in West, but I think our team is better than that, and again, even with an almost bottom finish, we are still going to be better than most teams from East.

This team started solid and I would rather see us continue going like this, get to the playoffs, get good team chemistry, find a way to improve in the next season, instead playing mediocre, loosing matches and hoping that those small chances we get in the lottery get us to a better point (IMHO). Especially as the chances for us getting something good from the lottery are pretty slim.
I understand your point of view, but I would rather see us winning most of the games, than loosing for the sake of the draft, it's just my thing


----------



## Hyperion

Firstly, welcome to the boards!

I do want them to be a winning franchise, but this team is just too untalented to win or even contend with this lineup. This winning season is doubly depressing side the top 5 picks are blue chippers who will be potential all stars in this league. To pass on that in order to be a marginal team is questionable management at best.


----------



## AG

And the Suns win again... :sad::rant:


----------



## Dissonance

You had to figure we'd beat the Raptors.


Not the Rockets though.


----------



## Maravilla

Or the Blazers... Twice.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

I love it. Just enjoy the wins as they come and how the season plays out. If you're rooting for your favorite team to lose and are actually mad when they win then it defeats the purpose of being a fan of a team in the first place.


----------



## Maravilla

Yep. Just hope they make a move to either get a real player at the deadline or they make a move to blow it up at some point. If this team stands pat, that would be extremely disappointing.


----------



## Dissonance

MeirToTheWise said:


> I love it. Just enjoy the wins as they come and how the season plays out. If you're rooting for your favorite team to lose and are actually mad when they win then it defeats the purpose of being a fan of a team in the first place.


I think it's the fear of being stuck in the middle again and no hopes of ever climbing out - just waiting. And this being such a great draft at the top at least.


But we're loaded with assets enough to make big moves when they do come around.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Hyperion said:


> Firstly, welcome to the boards!
> 
> I do want them to be a winning franchise, but this team is just too untalented to win or even contend with this lineup. This winning season is doubly depressing side the top 5 picks are blue chippers who will be potential all stars in this league. To pass on that in order to be a marginal team is questionable management at best.


Thanks for the welcome Hyperion 

Again, we need a lot of luck to be worse than the teams from East and even more to be drawn in top 5 if we are somewhere in the lower part of the lottery table.

Good work against the Raptors, I think we have a fair chance against the Lakers tomorrow.


----------



## l0st1

MeirToTheWise said:


> I love it. Just enjoy the wins as they come and how the season plays out. If you're rooting for your favorite team to lose and are actually mad when they win then it defeats the purpose of being a fan of a team in the first place.



Couldn't disagree more.

It's simply a difference of opinion of how the team should be planning for their future. I think we can all agree we are not a championship team, so then we ask the question " What is better for the franchise going forward; being a 7-10 seed and more than likely a 1st round exit with a possible 2nd round appearance or aim for a high draft pick in a pretty good draft with probable difference makers in it?"

Wanting one over the other doesn't make you any less of a fan of the team, just a different opinion of what's best for the team. Is a "losing culture" a real thing or is it superstition and bad luck? Matter of opinion. 

I'm of the opinion getting a Wiggins/Parker/Randall/etc is a big enough of prize to take the chance at going for the draft.


----------



## Dissonance

Honestly, I don't even think McD and front office anticipated us being this competitive either.


----------



## Dissonance

I'd like to see us stomp LAL tonight.


----------



## Dissonance

14-14 early. Lakers on a bit of a run after being down 6.


Nice explosive move by Kobe for the jam too. 


Dragic playing well.


----------



## Dissonance

FAST break, Dragic leaks out, gets fouled, falls down and gets it in.

Kobe 2nd foul.


----------



## Dissonance

Lakers commentators talking about Green being an athlete. Wait til he hits a couple of 3's haha.


----------



## Dissonance

19-18, Suns

2:42 left in 1st.


----------



## Dissonance

MORRIS 3


Marcus.



lol Wes Johnson.


----------



## Dissonance

Marcus again right before shot clock. And shortly after qrter ends.


27-21, Suns after 1.


----------



## Dissonance

Nice. Dragic. Gets Hill on up fake. And1.


----------



## Dissonance

Lakers getting a taste of the Morris Twins now.


35-23, Suns. Timeout Lakers.


----------



## Dissonance

ARCHIE.


----------



## Dissonance

Sloppy Suns.


----------



## Dissonance

BLED 3.


----------



## Dissonance

Goodwin got mixed up on what he wanted to do, and throws it too late on a open 3. Gets picked off.

Leads to crazy Meeks layup.


----------



## Dissonance

42-32, Suns 5:46 left in half


----------



## Dissonance

Ugh Pau at buzzer.

56-51, Suns at half


----------



## Basel

Suns suck. Go Lakers.


----------



## Dissonance

Basel said:


> Suns suck. Go Lakers.


Suns > Lakers.



**** THE LAKERS.


----------



## Basel

We should've done an avatar bet or something on tonight's game.


----------



## Dissonance

We play again soon.


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> We play again soon.


Avatar bet?


----------



## Dissonance

Sure. Won't do more than a week or two though. haha.


----------



## Basel

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns open 3rd on 9-0 run.


----------



## Dissonance

Effortless drive by Bledsoe and gets the roll in just before the buzzer.. Sick.

79-74, Suns after 3.


----------



## Dissonance

16 pts, 7 asts, 4, rebs, 3 stls for Bledsoe.


----------



## Dissonance

ARCHIE. BLOCK.


----------



## Basel

Damn Morris twins. They're confusing us. We thought Markieff was the better one. Why is Marcus the one killing us?


----------



## Dissonance

Morris twin alley oop.


----------



## Dissonance

Basel said:


> Damn Morris twins. They're confusing us. We thought Markieff was the better one. Why is Marcus the one killing us?


Marcus plays very well with Markieff .


----------



## Dissonance

Green has played like ass or non-existent. 3pts, 3 TOs, 3 fouls.

Yet +12. WTH.


----------



## Dissonance

MARCUS 3.


----------



## Dissonance

Great pass by Morris to Morris for layup. Not sure which to which though :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

The Morris Twins Show! Kieff scores inside.


----------



## Basel

**** the Morris Twins.


----------



## Dissonance

Marcus again over Pau.

22 pts. 11-13.


Kieff block leads to fast break score.


----------



## Dissonance

Basel said:


> **** the Morris Twins.


----------



## AG

We need the Suns to lose, but I can't get too upset about this one, it's always nice beating the Fakers.


----------



## Basel

Congrats on the win. **** Phoenix.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns win 114-108. Die Lakers Die.


Goran 31 pts, 5 asts, 

Marcus 22/4/2
Markieff 15/7/3


Bledsoe 18 pts, 9 asts, 3 stls


----------



## Milos.Djuric

AG said:


> We need the Suns to lose, but I can't get too upset about this one, it's always nice beating the Fakers.


Haha, I didn't know about this nickname. Nice one 

It feels so good to win against the Lakers, we are 7-3 since Bobcats, and I would really love it if we could get back to Sacramento for those defeats in November.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Always a great day when you beat the Lakers ^_^ 

God, I hate them.


----------



## 29380

*SUNS LOOKING TO TRADE PICKS IN 2014 DRAFT*


----------



## Dissonance

This is key here. 




> “I think one of the things that’s important for people to realize is that we may not draft four players even if we have four picks,” McDonough told NBA.com. “Our preference would probably be to maybe package a few of them. We’re *obviously all looking for stars and we feel like we can put together a package as good, if not better, than any other team in the league if and when a star becomes available.* That’s kind of generally what we’ve wanted to do, not only with our draft-pick situation but also with the cap space that we’ve acquired.”


And if a star becomes available, I have no problem with it. Given the success the team has had. That's why I'm OK with this good start and letting whatever happens, happen.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> This is key here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if a star becomes available, I have no problem with it. Given the success the team has had. That's why I'm OK with this good start and letting whatever happens, happen.


I agree. I've been of the mindset the last few weeks that as long as we make a move one way or another I am good with it.


----------



## Maravilla

However my concern is that we are going to be that team to bump the Wolves/Wizards into protected status at this point. Which would be extremely disappointing.


----------



## Dissonance

Kings tonight.


Suns up 24-15 with under 4 to play in 1st.


----------



## Dissonance

40-35, Kings 8:32 left in 2nd.

Kings flipped it around.


----------



## Maravilla

Bledsoe has been playing well still since he came back, but if he can be the dynamo that he was prior to his injury stint, we could have two backcourt reps in the allstar game with Dragic and Bled.. Ridiculous.


Neither will get the fan vote surely... but they could get some coaches love at this point if they continue. Dragic has been on fire recently.


----------



## Maravilla

Suns on fire. Taking the lead. And Cousins is still a mental midget.


----------



## Maravilla

All in.


----------



## Dissonance

85-82, Suns start of 4th. I've tuned in and out of it. Gonna watch this 4th though. 


Dragic 29. Bledsoe 21.


----------



## Dissonance

Such a dynamic back court.


Gerald 3.


----------



## Dissonance

95-88, Suns 8:14 left.


----------



## Dissonance

GERALD to PLUM for alley oop.


----------



## Dissonance

Bledsoe to Plum now. He also scored off a block from Plum. 

25 for Bled.


----------



## Dissonance

If I were a Kings fan, listening to these commentators all the time would make me want to blow my brains out. So dead and depressing.


----------



## Dissonance

Awful defense.


----------



## Dissonance

Bled 3.

28 for him now. Catching up to Dragic with 29.


----------



## Dissonance

And1 Tuck.


----------



## Dissonance

Nope. Missed it.


----------



## Dissonance

PLUMLEE.


Tucker 3 miss, and Plumlee one handed put back slam.


----------



## Maravilla

I imagine thats how i feel listening to Albert and Meyers. Seriously. I mute them.


----------



## Maravilla

Can't not like this squad though.

I really wish the Blazers werent as successful as they are right now. Hopefully they come back down before the deadline. Maybe we can make a strong push for Aldridge? IDK. Who would be available for us to get? Love? Arent they unsure about him signing back with Minny?


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> I imagine thats how i feel listening to Albert and Meyers. Seriously. I mute them.


I don't mind Albert or usually any commentators. I filter what they say, and comes out other side and I ignore it. Just these guys stood out cuz of how dead they sounded and made me want to be. More than usual.


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> Can't not like this squad though.
> 
> I really wish the Blazers werent as successful as they are right now. Hopefully they come back down before the deadline. Maybe we can make a strong push for Aldridge? IDK. Who would be available for us to get? Love? Arent they unsure about him signing back with Minny?


Love looks like our best bet. Would be awesome. Always been a fan of his. Though would weary of him cuz he hasn't exactly elevated them as a big man should. But he'd definitely just add to what we got. If he shows no interest in staying and they take no step up, they'll have to deal him before FA. 

Melo? ew. Can't really think of anyone right now.


Yeah, Blazers really come out of nowhere. LMA would've been great too.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns won 116-107.

28/8/5/3 for Bledsoe. 29 for Dragic


----------



## AG

Dragic/Bledsoe is right up there with the best starting backcourts in the league. Curry/Thompson might be the best, but the Suns backcourt is near the top.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

I didn't get to see the game, but I was tracking the score on my phone. Just saw the highlights, and the blocks by Bledsoe and Plumlee were sick.

I really love the two-headed monster in our backcourt and how hard this team plays every night. I'm glad Bledsoe and Dragic complement each other so well.


----------



## Basel

Serious question: if the Suns were to somehow sneak into the playoffs this season, would you guys be happy or upset?


----------



## Dissonance

Whatever happens, happens. But I'd like to see us make a move if they keep heading towards it. Otherwise, no point. Doesn't have to be a huge move but. We're set up like Houston with the assets/cap flex. Maybe hang around a little bit, it can put us into position as they did to get stars. 



Wonder if we'd be in on Asik for better interior D for Wiz pick or something. Plumlee's awesome but he could be high energy off the bench.


----------



## Maravilla

I want no part of Asik or his contract. I dont think he does anything for us really.

But to answer the question, positive thinking says that playing well AND having the ability to bring in additional players is more attractive to free agents than having a dumpster fire of a roster that won 35-40 games.


I'll say this. If we were winning this many games with the roster from last year or years past, I would be really disappointed. But this team is young and has a ton of upside if we can get some pieces here to push us over the edge.


----------



## Dissonance

Better D? Rebounding? Rim protection? If we're going for playoffs, I think he could key to that. Plumlee off bench as a high energy guy. Can still get mins. I think his 15M next yr can be manageable. We also can use that Okafor chip. Can even flip Asik as a piece in a deal elsewhere if needed next yr. Of course, if it can't be manageable then **** it haha.

Yep. Agreed on next points. No team would touch us as a bad team without any hope. Though I'm sure EB would be attractive. But increased flash in young players and having actual good talent. Build on that with cap flex, and assets, where all you need is that star. And we can possibly make it happen.


Warriors @ Suns tonight. That should be fun.


----------



## Dissonance

Thought this game was later. Ugh.

#Suns 59, Ws 53 @ half. PHX: 49 FG%, 8 3s; GS: 49 FG%, 5 3s, 10 tov; Frye: 14p; Bledsoe: 11p, 5a; Dragic: 11p; Lee: 11p, 8r; Curry: 10p,4a.


----------



## Maravilla

Our backcourt is doo-dooing on the other 'top backcourt' in the league right now.


----------



## Dissonance

99-95, Suns 3:36 left.


----------



## Dissonance

FRYE 3.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic steal. W's had a chance to tie.


----------



## Dissonance

Curry miss. W's forced to foul.


----------



## Dissonance

Plumlee forces the miss by Klay driving, rebound Suns. 


106-100, Suns 10.2 left.


----------



## Madstrike

great game as expected


----------



## Dissonance

Suns win 106-102.


Bledsoe 24/8/8

Dragic 21/4/4


----------



## Maravilla

14-9 going into the following 7 game stretch:

vs Spurs
@ Denver
vs Dallas
vs Lakers
@ Golden State
vs Philly
@ Clippers


How do we fare? At this point, given what this team has shown me I think we take the Nuggets, Lakers, and 76ers games AT LEAST. Personally I think we will get the Dallas game as well as one of the Clippers or Spurs. We only lost to the Spurs by 3 the first time we played them in SA and that was without Dragic. Buckle up.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Tucker's D on Curry on that one possession was awesome. What was crazy was that Curry still almost made it.


----------



## Hyperion

chilltown said:


> 14-9 going into the following 7 game stretch:
> 
> vs Spurs
> @ Denver
> vs Dallas
> vs Lakers
> @ Golden State
> vs Philly
> @ Clippers
> 
> 
> How do we fare? At this point, given what this team has shown me I think we take the Nuggets, Lakers, and 76ers games AT LEAST. Personally I think we will get the Dallas game as well as one of the Clippers or Spurs. We only lost to the Spurs by 3 the first time we played them in SA and that was without Dragic. Buckle up.


At this point, all bets are off with this team. Their record is too good to get a decent lotto pick even if they started taking now. They'd end up with around 25 wins. I think that they can make a serious push in the standings. I could see us going 6-1 in that stretch. Hell, I wouldn't be shocked if we went 7-0. I'm already shocked by this team. This session is more surprising than 2005-06.


----------



## Dissonance

Hm. I'll say 5-2. We've won 5 in a row. We'll lose 1-2 of GS, SA, and LAC, or a surprise game.


----------



## Dissonance

*Suns Live With GM Ryan McDonough*




> Phoenix GM Ryan McDonough answers fan questions on Suns Live and talks about the dynamic of his high-energy squad.


----------



## l0st1

Was at the Warriors game. Gotta say I really like this team. They are scrappy on defense and unrelenting for 48 minutes. They can take a punch and then come storming back. And Bledsoe is damn good.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Hyperion said:


> I think that they can make a serious push in the standings. I could see us going 6-1 in that stretch. Hell, I wouldn't be shocked if we went 7-0.


What Hyperion said. Anything is possible with this team, and I don't think we can easily predict their results. I wouldn't be surprised if we go 7-0, it would be great, but I don't really think it's gonna happen.


----------



## Maravilla

Tony Parker is out tonight. This should be a win for us at the rate we have been going.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## MeirToTheWise

Lmao, awesome picture. The game against the Spurs should be easier since Parker will be out, but you can never count out San Antonio as past experience has taught us.


----------



## Maravilla

I am kind of getting excited to see what kind of game Bledsoe has when we go to the Clippers.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Even though Parker is out, San Antonio is a tough nut to crack. I believe we can win and that is why I'm staying up until 3AM to watch the game


----------



## Dissonance

Milos.Djuric said:


> Even though Parker is out, San Antonio is a tough nut to crack. I believe we can win and that is why I'm staying up until 3AM to watch the game


Dedication! :cheers:


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Dissonance said:


> Dedication! :cheers:


Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance

FRYE 3. Open up the game.


----------



## Dissonance

Frye again after a Spurs score. From Bledsoe.


----------



## Dissonance

Marco 3.

Plumlee nifty shot.


----------



## Dissonance

Too easy for Splitter.


----------



## Dissonance

lol Timmy trying to get cute, and Plumlee deflects it and gets steal. Bledsoe with great pass to streaking Dragic, just missed the layup. Damn. 



No look pass in transition, Bled to Frye for jam.


----------



## Dissonance

Frye 3 again.


----------



## Dissonance

Foot on line. Couple of good players afterwards.


Game is so fast paced, hard to type all the good plays by the Suns .


----------



## Dissonance

Mother ****ing FRYE again. 3.


----------



## Dissonance

Then Tucker!


----------



## Dissonance

Offensive Orgasm would be a great nickname for this Suns team. Not PC enough haha. And they're pretty good defensively


----------



## Dissonance

29-21, Suns 2:30 left.

Frye 15 pts (6-6)


----------



## Dissonance

Ugh back to back 3's by Spurs.


----------



## Dissonance

34-29, Suns after 1.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Dissonance said:


> Ugh back to back 3's by Spurs.


Yeah, that was disgusting...


----------



## Dissonance

Too many quick hitters for em inside.


----------



## Dissonance

ARCHIE


----------



## Dissonance

PLUMLEE!! AST from Goran and hockey ast from someone I couldn't see or didn't hear haha.

43-41, Suns 5:14.


----------



## Dissonance

Espo 52s

@ milesPlumlee13 has 6 pts and 4 of them have come by embarrassing Duncan. Congrats, Miles. You're officially a fan favorite.


----------



## Dissonance

ARCHIE steal and streaks down for the score. 

Bled to Plumlee for reverse lay in.


----------



## Hyperion

They are handling the spurs even though they're without Parker, it's impressive.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

It's gonna be tough they have a longer bench, which is performing better than ours :/


----------



## Dissonance

Tucker shot FT, they whistled and it's cuz Kief should be shooting. Be more believable if Marcus went there


Now, they're reviewing it


----------



## Dissonance

interruptions.


98-95, Spurs 2:28 left.


----------



## Dissonance

Spurs D turned too up for this team right now.


----------



## Dissonance

104-97, Spurs 47.5 secs left


----------



## Dissonance

Turned it over...


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Way too many turnovers. I told you all the Spurs were still dangerous without Parker.


----------



## Dissonance

Thought they'd be tough but leaned towards a win...


Spurs win 108-101.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Dissonance said:


> Spurs D turned too up for this team right now.


Definitely their D did the job. Also we couldn't stop Ginobilli in the last quarter and like I said they had too much players in transition, we ran out of steam to break their defense. All in all good game, even though PNX lost, they did a great job tonight.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

MeirToTheWise said:


> Way too many turnovers. I told you all the Spurs were still dangerous without Parker.


Yeah, I agree, there were some bad moments where we lost the ball recklessly, also Spurs turned a lot, in the end I think PNX had only one more (19 to 18 TO). 
Though, that's what happens when you are playing against a strong defense and you're getting run down, you tend to make mistakes.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

I just have to say this, can't wait for January and games that start at 1-2AM 
Victory tonight could be important if we were to meet Denver in the playoffs


----------



## Dissonance

Wilson to Faried was nasty.

Then couple scores after bad shots.

6-0 run. 15-6, Nuggets 6:13 left.


----------



## Dissonance

GREEN 3.


----------



## Maravilla

This was on my mind after the most recent spurs contest... If we do end up disappointing greatly in this stretch of games, I am going to be pretty upset. It will just highlight what we all pretty much saw going into this season that losing was our best option. This stretch of games is going to be a pretty good measuring stick for us to see where we stack up with everyone else, and if we come out of it back at .500 it will be very frustrating. At that point I will want a move to either get us to another level talentwise, or start moving valuables.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns are shooting 26.7%....


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> This was on my mind after the most recent spurs contest... If we do end up disappointing greatly in this stretch of games, I am going to be pretty upset. It will just highlight what we all pretty much saw going into this season that losing was our best option. This stretch of games is going to be a pretty good measuring stick for us to see where we stack up with everyone else, and if we come out of it back at .500 it will be very frustrating. At that point I will want a move to either get us to another level talentwise, or start moving valuables.


It'd be just like them to get us excited and then crash and burn....


----------



## Dissonance

Wilson Chandler is killing us.


Marcus has come in to hit a couple. Then Chandler again with a long range 3. Holy ****.


----------



## Dissonance

I still have hope for you Anthony Randolph




:barney:


----------



## Dissonance

Nuggets playing the 3 so well. Making it tough all around.


----------



## Dissonance

There we go, Bledsoe penetrates and kicks it to Morris for 3. 


28-20, Nuggets after 1. 


Lucky to be down that.


----------



## Maravilla

Seriously though.. And if the Lakers somehow get a star out of this damn draft I'm going to rage.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns defense is pathetic. And offense too. Nuggets on fire too.


45-26, Nuggets 6:48 left in half.


----------



## Dissonance

Bledsoe finally scores with a 3. Down 17.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Oh god so many mistakes, Nuggets already 5 blocks, and they score so easily, they are above 50% in field goals...


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Nuggets lead 62-48 on the halftime...


----------



## Dissonance

8 pt game. Wow. Had to walk away to do shit. And I also was in no rush haha.


----------



## Dissonance

Kief 3, and then steal. Ish scores.

Tie game.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic scores. Gets rebound other way. In transition finds Green for 3. Suns up 4.


----------



## Dissonance

Hickson tip in and1. ****


----------



## Dissonance

Green turns it over. Traveling.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic nifty move inside.


----------



## Dissonance

Arthur from 18 gives em the lead back

98-97, Nuggets 2:50 left.


----------



## Dissonance

Morris fouled. Ties it up. 1/2


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic hits 2. Then double dribble by Nuggets.


----------



## Dissonance

DRAGIC.


----------



## Dissonance

102-99, Suns 16.5

Nugs had to foul

Bledsoe missed first one. Made 2nd.


Foye missed long 3.

Suns reb


----------



## Dissonance

Fournier 3 at buzzer. Not enough.

Suns win 103-99. edit: didn't count.


Kief 25 pts, 6 rebs, 3, stls, 3 blks, 2 asts. 11-15 at FT line.

Dragic, 17 pts, 6 ast, 3 rebs.

Green 19 pts 8 rebs, 2 asts.


----------



## Madstrike

Nice comeback win.

Nuggets are so inconsistent. Sometimes it looks like they can beat anyone. At other times they play sloppy as hell, and cant make a shot to save their lives.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Haha, this game was totally worth waiting for, our bench stepped up, though Denver seemed unstoppable for a while.


----------



## Dissonance

Hm. Now, there's questions on twitter about whether that 3 counted to end the game haha.


----------



## Hyperion

And my computer crashed last night so I can't stream the games. 

I don't see why anyone would care if it counted. It's like when I took ochem and got 892/1000, earning a B. He regressed my final (he automatically regrades any final is you're within 1% of the next letter grade up) and I ended up with 899/1000. He gave me the 892 on my final sheet because it didn't matter.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, no big deal.



Tonight Mavs @ Suns 9est.


----------



## Dissonance

19-10, Suns 5:34 left

On fire to start


----------



## Dissonance

Green turned deadly from 3.


----------



## Dissonance

Strong drive by Bledsoe. Strong tip in by ARCHIE.


----------



## Dissonance

36-25, Suns after 1.


Team is 7-10 from 3. Green 3/3


----------



## Dissonance

ARCHIE. Nice reverse layup.


----------



## Dissonance

Turning it over too much.


40-31, Suns 8:58 left.


----------



## Dissonance

63-58, Suns start the 3rd.

Bledsoe had 14 at half. He should be rested after not being in much in 4th last night.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic INT steal, hesitate and score. Then Bledsoe to Tucker for score and fouled. Missed it.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic fires it Tucker in corner for 3.


73-62, Suns 9:22


----------



## Dissonance

I miss the Matrix.


----------



## Dissonance

PJ Tucker. Offensive juggernaut haha


Wow, Bledsoe to Plumlee for alley oop.


----------



## Dissonance

That was a great pass by Green to Morris inside.


----------



## Dissonance

83-75, Suns 2:44 left in 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance

GREEEN 3.


----------



## Dissonance

91-82, Suns after 3.


----------



## Dissonance

I didn't miss Matrix's granny 3 shot though.


----------



## Dissonance

Frye sure continues to shut me up after wanting him gone while he was out last yr with that heart problem. Not that mean, just thought he was done or didn't fit. Great to see and for him to come back from it.



Suns dropping 3 pt bombs tonight. 15.


----------



## Dissonance

121-106, Suns 1:34 left.


----------



## AG

We just have to get used to the fact that this team is pretty good and is for real. They're probably not going to fade away and have a good chance to make the playoffs. Unfortunately that means we won't be drafting a young superstar.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns win 123-108.

Bledsoe 25 pts (9-12), 6 asts, 4 rebs. 3-4 from 3. 

Frye 18 pts, 4-6 from 3. 8 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance

AG said:


> We just have to get used to the fact that this team is pretty good and is for real. They're probably not going to fade away and have a good chance to make the playoffs. Unfortunately that means we won't be drafting a young superstar.


I've been over it. This is an exciting time. McD changed the culture w/ flip of a switch and kept this team w/assets, cap flex to do more and attract em as a FA destination. Only a matter of time.


----------



## AG

Dissonance said:


> I've been over it. This is an exciting time. McD changed the culture w/ flip of a switch and kept this team w/assets, cap flex to do more and attract em as a FA destination. Only a matter of time.


Yeah and Hornacek is coach of the year right now


----------



## MeirToTheWise

I caught the second half of the game. Every time the Mavs pulled within striking distance, the Suns answered with a 3-bomb, lol. It was so fun to watch ^_^

What I like about this team, is that there's always someone that steps up if someone else isn't feeling it. They remind of the Nuggets from last year, but instead of having it centered around just one point guard in Lawson, it's centered around two point guards in Bledsoe and Dragic.

That being said, they do need one other star or superstar to be able to make real noise in the playoffs.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

MeirToTheWise said:


> I caught the second half of the game. Every time the Mavs pulled within striking distance, the Suns answered with a 3-bomb, lol. It was so fun to watch ^_^


I caught the first. I can tell you that Dirk missed a lot of shots at the beginning of the match. Great shooting night for Phoenix 



MeirToTheWise said:


> What I like about this team, is that there's always someone that steps up if someone else isn't feeling it.


Agree and love it


----------



## Madstrike

Do think this team is overachieving? I love the backcourt, and the way the forwards stretch the court with their range, but I feel like we need a go to f/c... Im not sure what big free agents will be available next season, and theyll also need to give bledsoe a new contract and Im guessing its not gonna be cheap...


----------



## Hyperion

AG said:


> Yeah and Hornacek is coach of the year right now


While I agree with you on Horny being a great coach, Terry Stotts is COY.


----------



## Dissonance

HORNY for COY!

Start the campaign even if he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## RollWithEm

Madstrike said:


> Do think this team is overachieving?


I thought the Suns' record we be about one divided by what it currently is. I would say they're definitely overachieving.


----------



## Maravilla

Terry Stots should be COY at this time, but Horny should and will get some well deserved love.

I can live without the award though to be honest. To me it seems like a kiss of death or a curse for coaches. I would like to see Horny's trajectory continue to trend upwards, and the COY just seems like it raises expectations on him way too soon. This team has a ton of ability/room to improve and I'm excited about it.


----------



## Maravilla

FYI this little nugget that I learned from a friend of mine who produces Gambo's show here in the valley:

I dont believe Gambo has said publicly on the radio, so I am waiting for him to say it.. but Byrd told me that Gambo has been saying the Suns are looking to pool draft picks/assets in a move for Kevin Love this year.


Now, keeping myself grounded on this I categorize this as just above rumorville and heresay. I only give it slightly more credence because of the my source is close to Gambo, and Gambo (although a moron as we know..) does have his nose so far up the Suns butt that a lot of his Suns info is pretty spot on.

Still nice to hear though


----------



## Dissonance

I'd do sexual things to anyone for us to land Kevin Love.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Dissonance said:


> I'd do sexual things to anyone for us to land Kevin Love.


Thank you for making me spit water out of my nose.


----------



## Dissonance

LOL :diss:


----------



## Dissonance

17-9, Suns 5:52 left


6/5 for Plumlee.

5/2 for Dragic early.


----------



## Dissonance

Love Goran's game.


----------



## Basel

**** the Suns.

:diss:


----------



## Dissonance

25-14, Suns 2:38 left.


----------



## Dissonance

Basel said:


> **** the Suns.
> 
> :diss:


**** off.


----------



## Dissonance

Ooh, in and out 3 by Green.


----------



## Dissonance

Henry with a dumb foul for them lol


----------



## Dissonance

Ryan Kelly wearing Luke Walton's #4 is blasphemy.


----------



## Dissonance

Nick Young flopping. Gets 3. 


LA's got a run going however. 3 techs in 2 mins. Double on them and one on Keef earlier.


----------



## Dissonance

Goran to Marcus wide open, missed it at buzzer. 

28-24, Suns after 1. Somehow.


----------



## Dissonance

MARCUS 3. Suns finally make a shot and score again


----------



## Dissonance

GREEEN 3


----------



## Dissonance

GREEN 3. Again. Doing it all yr. 


37-25, Suns 9:32 left.


----------



## Dissonance

GREEEEEEEN 3 AGAIN.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Green another 3, tough shot.


----------



## Dissonance

And 10-2 LA run, it's a 4 pt game.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Lakers already on 13 personal fouls. But whatever we do Lakers score so easily on the other side.


----------



## Dissonance

sweet layup by Plumlee. and1.


Want to see Bledsoe and Goran attack inside more.


----------



## Dissonance

Rainbow 2 by Bledsoe..


----------



## Dissonance

Bled to Plumlee. BAM. Thunderous.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Plumlee already double double digits.


----------



## Dissonance

Plumlee block, and Morris 3. 

Love this team


----------



## Dissonance

Green goes over, and steps back for 3. Lakers fans are probably banging their heads on their walls.


----------



## Dissonance

Dissonance said:


> Green goes over, and steps back for 3. Lakers fans are probably banging their heads on their walls.


Bledsoe 3. If they weren't then, they are now.


----------



## Dissonance

Young answers with a 3.


----------



## Basel

This is just stupid. Can you guys stop hitting 3's? Thanks.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Dissonance said:


> Bled to Plumlee. BAM. Thunderous.


I have no idea how to write the name of the move in English. In my language it sounds like "A-lej-up", each letter in my language is a sound, so no idea 

And holly shit, we were 1/7 for 3 in the Q1, Q2 7/10.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Basel said:


> This is just stupid. Can you guys stop hitting 3's? Thanks.


I would be ok with it, as long as we win.


----------



## Dissonance

Milos.Djuric said:


> I have no idea how to write the name of the move in English. In my language it sounds like "A-lej-up", each letter in my language is a sound, so no idea
> 
> And holly shit, we were 1/7 for 3 in the Q1, Q2 7/10.


Alley-oop 



Yep. Caught FIRE.


----------



## Dissonance

AHHH that would've been perfect if Green made that.


64-51, Suns at half. 


11/11 for Plumlee

14 for Green


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Dissonance said:


> Alley-oop
> 
> Yep. Caught FIRE.


Thanks 
Halftime, 64 - 51 for the Suns. Off to bed, gotta get up in like 3 hours.


----------



## Dissonance

Milos.Djuric said:


> Thanks
> Halftime, 64 - 51 for the Suns. Off to bed, gotta get up in like 3 hours.


Wow, good night dude.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Dissonance said:


> AHHH that would've been perfect if Green made that.


Yeah, too bad he missed. Good night guys, have a nice evening


----------



## Maravilla

Question: how do you rank the following group of:
Kyrie Irving
John Wall
Eric Bledsoe
Damian Lillard


Im pretty confident that Bledsoe is at least on par with all of them right now. His offensive game is solid even with a marginal shot from deep.. And he is light years ahead of any of them defensively. Love it.


----------



## Maravilla

Lol. We traded Dragic for Aaron Brooks one time.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns running em out of the building now.

Goran. 

82-58, Suns 3:56 left in 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> Lol. We traded Dragic for Aaron Brooks one time.


Smh...


----------



## Dissonance

108-87, Suns 5:05

Plumlee 17/19/2. They're keeping him in to get that 20 or 20/20


----------



## AG

Wow Plumlee, who would have thought from a guy who was buried on Indiana's bench.


----------



## AG

What a game for the guys we got for Scola


----------



## Dissonance

Suns win 117-90.

Plumlee 17 pts (8-14), 20 rebs. 


Green 22 pts. 6-11 from 3.


----------



## Dissonance

Warriors tonight in Oakland. Should be fun.


----------



## Maravilla

Suns vs twolves was flexed to ESPN and bumped the lakers / rockets in a few weeks. And then the suns/pacers was flexed as well, replacing bulls/cavs. The squad is getting some national love 27 games in. I hope we have good showings during those games. Maybe it will be Loves 1st game visiting Minnesota .


As for tonight, hoping for another good showing by us in Oracle. And for our backcourt to dominate the splash bros again.


----------



## Dissonance

Awesome news. More games on TV the better. That's pretty interesting us vs Wolves moved. Hopefully, we see Wolves continue to slide. Keep rooting against em. All we need is a little Love. I imagine nothing gets done though this yr. 

Hell yeah! Ha. Espo on twitter calling em the Slash Bros.


----------



## Maravilla

Maybe Plumlee has another monster game vs the Pacers.. That would be fun.

I'll be here for the game tonight off and on. Should be a good one.


----------



## Dissonance

Plumlord. Just missed a thunderous jam

Scored got and1 on next play down though.


----------



## Dissonance

Bledsoe. SIIICK. And1


----------



## Maravilla

Just did my nightly audio check. Heard it was Ann Meyers, TV went back to mute.


----------



## Dissonance

Bledsoe blazing.

Curry and Klay ridiculous shooters


----------



## Dissonance

lol Tucker fouled by Klay. Did they say that was his 3rd?


----------



## Maravilla

That was probably a 24 second violation.. but I'm good with it. Nice effort by Tucker.

Yep they said third. See ya in the 3rd quarter, Klay.


----------



## Maravilla

We are getting some calls here early. That one shoulda been a no call.


----------



## Maravilla

Man, we are missing some gimmes though.


----------



## Maravilla

Bledsoe losing his handle a bit the last few possessions.


----------



## Maravilla

We are playing too loosely on D this opening quarter. Gotta pick it up. Fortunate that Curry has missed a few looks that he would normally knock down.


----------



## Dissonance

Ugh. Had to step away after that. Just got back.


----------



## Maravilla

That was some sexy transition D for us on that long outlet by the Warriors.


----------



## Maravilla

Missing some boards.. ugh. Can anyone tell me WTF is growing on Speights' head? I was wondering what it was on xmas. Its gross.


----------



## Dissonance

Nice shot by Keef.


----------



## Dissonance

28-22, Warriors after 1.


----------



## Dissonance

Current returns for ASG. See anything weird, two or three.

Backcourt:
1. Kobe Bryant (LAL) 723,031 
2. Chris Paul (LAC) 533,647 
3. Stephen Curry (GS) 481,698 
4. Jeremy Lin (Hou) 358,725 
5. James Harden (Hou) 270,476 
6. Russell Westbrook (OKC) 216,070 
7. Tony Parker (SA) 158,329 
8. Damian Lillard (Por) 105,880 
9. Ricky Rubio (Min) 81,829 
10. Steve Nash (LAL) 81,377


----------



## Dissonance

Need to hit 3's.


----------



## Maravilla

Yeah.. I was certain we wouldnt get any fan vote love. Any hope for Dragic or Bledsoe would come from the coaches.. and I DO think that they will get plenty of love from them.

Kobe, Nash, and Lin all have no business being ahead of Dragic/Bledsoe. And I personally would take Bledsoe at this point over Lillard and Either Dragic or Bledsoe over Rubio.

(SICK MOVE BY DRAGIC THERE)


----------



## Dissonance

There we go. Marcus. Hm. May have been him before when I said nice shot.


Then Dragic by himself. 2 pt game.


----------



## Maravilla

hmm Goodwin shoulda gotten a call there on that drive.


----------



## Dissonance

I can understand Lillard at least.

I thought maybe Bledsoe would get some love. Goran's always underrated. Can't believe Lin and Nash. Smh.


----------



## Maravilla

Klay is back in. Need to attack him at will.


----------



## Dissonance

Tough shot by Green.


----------



## Dissonance

Warriors 39-32, 6:56 left in half. Klay making an impact.

Had chances to tie it earlier couple of times.


----------



## Maravilla

Oh I understand Lillard too. I'm not mad about him getting votes at all. I just at this point consider Bledsoe to be at least on the same level, IMO a bit better considering his defensive prowess.


----------



## Maravilla

Plumlee needs to take those 15-17 ft jumpers if thats what the D is giving him. He has been knocking them down this year.


----------



## Maravilla

Meh. Run by Warriors has it 43-32 them with a chance to add on here.


----------



## Dissonance

Ugh. Defense.


----------



## Maravilla

Ice cold from deep. Step your game up, Frye.


----------



## Dissonance

Curry with a **** you 3 in transition. Made famous by Nash.


----------



## Maravilla

a falling away 17 footer was not what I was talking about, Miles...


----------



## Dissonance

Turnovers....


----------



## Maravilla

that lay up by dragic was more of a travel than the one that was actually called. but I'm good with it i guess...


----------



## Dissonance

50-38, Warriors 2:38 left.


----------



## Maravilla

Well. This is getting out of hand.


----------



## Dissonance

Maybe we got another Denver game in us.


----------



## Maravilla

I see you Curry... making a statement and grabbing a triple double.


----------



## Maravilla

We aren't playing the scrappy defense that I have seen from us all season. Nor are we taking advantage of what the D is giving us either on offense.


----------



## Maravilla

Frye has been so solid this season that I had forgotten just how useless he is when he isn't hitting his triples.

I'm having WCF Flashbacks against the Lakers and I want to rage so hard. This must fee like what Bruce Banner feels like prior to Hulking out.


----------



## Dissonance

Go put another shrimp on the Barbie, Bogut. Even if you are right.


----------



## Dissonance

Damn you, Iggy.


----------



## Dissonance

THAT WAS insane. Curry drive, spin and finds Klay for 3


----------



## Maravilla

This defense has been terrible tonight. Really frustrating.


----------



## Dissonance

Horrible. Curry slicing and dicing but we're making it easier.


----------



## Dissonance

I can't watch this anymore.


----------



## Maravilla

I'm over this game. Really disappointing effort from our backcourt. Making me look straight foolish for hyping them. Dick heads.


----------



## Dissonance

lol right.


----------



## Maravilla

aside from the fact that tonight was a trainwreck for us.. I only have this to nitpick about.

When it is a blowout for either side, in the future I think it would be a benefit to avoid playing Gerald with the young guys... and DEFINITELY avoid playing Gerald AND Dionte out there with the bench. Watching that last quarter tonight it really highlighted how those two just hoist the shots out there, and it will hamper Archie's improvement. It changed Goodwin's game tonight cause in that quarter everytime he touched the ball you could see his mindset was that he had to shoot it... and he forced something bad. I get it though, cause he knew it would be his only touch down the court with Green and Christmas out there.

I'm just sayin.. Green isn't someone we should play out there in garbage time. I would be much happier with Tucker at the 3 or Marcus if we needed to.


----------



## Maravilla

Got the sixers tonight at home. Gonna be upset if we dont bounce back in this one.


----------



## Dissonance

No reason to lose tonight's game.


I also agree about bad influence on Green and Xmas have.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> No reason to lose tonight's game.
> 
> 
> I also agree about bad influence on Green and Xmas have.


Like, I'm all for them during the flow of a normal game (Green at least), they have played well for us and haven't done anything that has hurt us aside from a heat check here and there but that is kinda Gerald's job on this team.. shoot the rock. ...I just dont want it at crunch time where we need Goodwin and company getting experience.

Honestly, even though Miles is a 'starter', he should still be out there during garbage time. He is still getting evaluated IMO and obviously can still use the experience. Same as either Morris bro and Len when he ever comes back.


My garbage time line up:
Ish (or Christmas, and have Archie run the point)
Archie
PJ
Morris 1 or 2
Plumlee/Len

It just struck a chord with me last night lol.


----------



## Dissonance

lol I can tell. Makes sense.



No Evan Turner for Sixers tonight.


----------



## Dissonance

PLUM LORD.


----------



## Maravilla

Time to regulate this Drake look-a-like rookie.


----------



## Maravilla

Plumlee finishing strong. Coulda been an and-1.


----------



## Dissonance

Gonna be a track meet game.


----------



## Maravilla

Plumlee with another TOMAHAWK.


----------



## Dissonance

GORAN TO PLUM LORD. Slams it hard.


Then Dragic 3.


----------



## Dissonance

Just take the shot Eric.


----------



## Dissonance

GREEN 3


AND GREEN 3 AGAIN.

10-0 run.


----------



## Dissonance

What a block that was by Green. And Tucker finished it.


29-22, Suns 2:14 left.


----------



## Dissonance

Love when Dragic probes and does step back move.


----------



## Dissonance

Keef! off the FT miss w/.8. 

Counts!

36-27, Suns after 1.


----------



## Maravilla

Team is playing a bit TOO unselfish on offense.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic seems to be right again.


----------



## Dissonance

Espo 3m

The Hornacek Highway is like the autobahn, no speed limit. Opponents proceed with caution. #SunsVs76ers #FastAintFair


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> Team is playing a bit TOO unselfish on offense.


Yeah, it's annoying.

They're also not taking the shots when they're there and dribbling to get closer or doing too many fakes.


----------



## Maravilla

Awesome cut by Goodwin. Thats what I'm talkin about. Nice dish by frye there.


----------



## Maravilla

Goodwin... lovin it. Nice fast break and dish by Gerald.


----------



## Dissonance

60-59. Suns at half. Not a good end last couple mins after getting back


----------



## Dissonance

Looking at your sig pics, Have something against, Goran, @Maravilla ? :laugh:


That's weird seeing now after chilltown.


----------



## Dissonance

WOW, that sequence. PlumLord block, Frye save between the legs and Bledsoe coasts to the hole and1. Made it.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns up 88-81 after 3. Plumlord 21 pts, 12 rebs, 3 blks


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Looking at your sig pics, Have something against, Goran, @Maravilla ? :laugh:
> 
> 
> That's weird seeing now after chilltown.


LOL not at all.

I just wanted to get some Suns familia in my sig/avatar with out copying your picture of the duo!

But I see I get flack either way.. tough crowd.


Yeah.. new names always take getting used to. I'm not even sure if I'm gonna roll with it, but I'll give it a trial run and see how many times I forget my username when logging in lol.

Hell it goes way back, at our old forum L0st1 had to get used to 'Chilltown' as opposed to my previous long time name 'The Truth' back on NBAwire. I had that name from like 2006 to 2009 smh. I looked it up on this forum a while back and saw that it was taken.


I have a pet peeve about being the guy to add numbers or unnecessary letters to screen names like Chilltown23152 or XxChilltownxX or W/E.


----------



## Maravilla

Speaking of. My Sig stays for a little while and then seems to disappear on me. Both pictures that I have used have gone away. I also do not see your Dragic/Bledsoe avatar right now... unless you took it off?


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> LOL not at all.
> 
> I just wanted to get some Suns familia in my sig/avatar with out copying your picture of the duo!
> 
> But I see I get flack either way.. tough crowd.
> 
> 
> Yeah.. new names always take getting used to. I'm not even sure if I'm gonna roll with it, but I'll give it a trial run and see how many times I forget my username when logging in lol.
> 
> Hell it goes way back, at our old forum L0st1 had to get used to 'Chilltown' as opposed to my previous long time name 'The Truth' back on NBAwire. I had that name from like 2006 to 2009 smh. I looked it up on this forum a while back and saw that it was taken.
> 
> 
> I have a pet peeve about being the guy to add numbers or unnecessary letters to screen names like Chilltown23152 or XxChilltownxX or W/E.


lol don't bother me if you did. I had that avy for couple of days, then they lost. Wasn't feeling it though. Good to rep Suns though. I was just messing too lol.

True, just let me know, I'll change it back or to something else.

I can see if the last The Truth has a big history and could come back, change theirs slightly and give it to you if you want. 


Yeah, I hate those too. Unnecessary characters.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns win 115-101. 

Plum 22/13/3

Dragic 20/5, Bledsoe 20


----------



## Dissonance

Suns up 9-0 early.

3 stls in 1:36 of play.


----------



## Maravilla

Two bullshit calls to jumpstart the clippers there.


----------



## Maravilla

5 fouls that quick into the game to none. 3 of them have been phantom calls.


----------



## Dissonance

Jesus Christ. Living at the ****ing FT line.


----------



## Maravilla

Channing cant hang with Griffin. Which sucks because Plum would block his shit every time like he was doing before the phantom fouls.


----------



## Dissonance

35-28, Suns 10 mins left in 2nd.

I can now pay my full attention this haha.


----------



## Dissonance

GERALD GREEN 3. He makes awkward shots look so effortless.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic tearing shit up.


----------



## Dissonance

Wow, Green. That block.


Speaking of D. So, we're 10th in FG opp% and 3rd FG opp %. That's awesome.


----------



## Maravilla

At what point do we just admit that Griffin is the diva who starts all these conflicts and dust ups? He is always involved in them with every team. Total diva.


----------



## Dissonance

DRAGIC STEAL AND1. **** yeah!


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> At what point do we just admit that Griffin is the diva who starts all these conflicts and dust ups? He is always involved in them with every team. Total diva.


He's a bitch.


----------



## AG

Dragic!!!!


----------



## Maravilla

Gerald my man.


----------



## Maravilla

Maravilla said:


> Gerald my man.


'Cept in garbage time.


----------



## Dissonance

GREEN doesn't get discouraged. Missed 3, Morris rebounds, passes it back, shoots and makes it.


----------



## Dissonance

GERALD ****ING GREEN.


----------



## AG

winning this game would be impressive


----------



## Dissonance

Plumlord with tough shot, Wow!


----------



## AG

Suns whipping them!


----------



## Dissonance

My lord, that fake and score by Dragic.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> He's a bitch.


I laugh at the notion that existed when he broke onto the seen that he was better than Amare was. Ever.

Our bench just about went ape shit in that no call grab on dragic... And then paul gets in morris' grill. 


I hope we run this team out of heir own building. Just keep the foot on the pedal in the second half.

I guess i wasn't paying attention these last few years... But i am developing a strong dislike for this clipper team.


----------



## AG

Damn, Dragic has 5 steals


----------



## Maravilla

LOL and a bullshit blocking call on Bledsoe.


----------



## Maravilla

GERALD WITH THE **** YOU 3.


----------



## Dissonance

GREEEEEEEEEEEEEN 3.


----------



## AG

Gerald Green unstoppable


----------



## Maravilla

This team is getting shitted on by these refs tonight so far and they are all smiles cause they just dont give a **** and are beasting. Love it.


----------



## Dissonance

61-40, Suns at the half.

Dragic 20 pts, 5 stls, 4 asts.


----------



## Maravilla

I love Plumlee.


----------



## Maravilla

Bledsoe starting to force a bit.


----------



## Maravilla

Canelo is always complaining to the refs smh.


----------



## Dissonance

God, I love Bledsoe.


----------



## Dissonance

FRYE 3.


----------



## Dissonance

73-51, Suns 6:05 left in 3rd.


----------



## Maravilla

Look. Its Alex Len. In his usual game day uni. A suit.


----------



## Maravilla

Frye picking up where Gerald left off in the first half. 

We are still getting hosed tonight on fouls. Seems like we gotta get pummeled for a call and are getting called for touch fouls.


----------



## Dissonance

FRYE AGAIN. 3 3's in a row.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns team up 26 and playing like it's 5 pt game.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Suns team up 26 and playing like it's 5 pt game.


I love it. Especially so because the Clippers are vaginas.


----------



## Maravilla

News is that Bledsoe has a right leg cramp. Thats good news.


----------



## Maravilla

Goodwin running the point here. With Bledsoe cramps and goran getting a rest.


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> I love it. Especially so because the Clippers are vaginas.


Makes it twice as good yep :laugh:


88-59, Suns after 3


Dragic 26/8/5


----------



## Maravilla

Bledsoe back


----------



## Maravilla

More than anything... collison just didnt want to touch the nub when Gerald went to help him up.


----------



## Maravilla

If McD would wiggle his ears he might have lift off.


----------



## Maravilla

Hey look, garbage time and its ish, archie, christmas, and the Morrii. I am a genius.


----------



## Dissonance

McD with camera on him trying not to grin and doing weird things with his mouth. Screen shot I just took :laugh:


"Feel the power of my Suns"


----------



## Dissonance

Suns win 107-88. Seems closer than it was.


Dragic 26 (10-15), 8 asts, 5 stls in 32 mins. 

Green 21 pts (5-10 from 3)


----------



## Basel

I hate the Suns, but damn they're impressing me.


----------



## Dissonance

JANUARY SCHEDULE

Thu, Jan 2 vs Memphis 9:00 PM 
Sat, Jan 4 vs Milwaukee 9:00 PM 
Tue, Jan 7 @ Chicago 8:00 PM *WGN*
Wed, Jan 8 @ Minnesota 9:30 PM








Fri, Jan 10 @ Memphis 8:00 PM 
Sat, Jan 11 @ Detroit 7:30 PM 
Mon, Jan 13 @ NY Knicks 7:30 PM 
Wed, Jan 15 vs Los Angeles Lakers 9:00 PM 
Fri, Jan 17 vs Dallas 9:00 PM 
Sun, Jan 19 vs Denver 8:00 PM 
Wed, Jan 22 vs Indiana 10:30 PM








Fri, Jan 24 vs Washington 9:00 PM 
Sun, Jan 26 @ Cleveland 6:00 PM 
Mon, Jan 27 @ Philadelphia 7:00 PM 
Wed, Jan 29 @ Milwaukee 8:00 PM 
Thu, Jan 30 @ Indiana 7:00 PM


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> JANUARY SCHEDULE
> 
> Thu, Jan 2 vs Memphis 9:00 PM If no Gasol: Win
> Sat, Jan 4 vs Milwaukee 9:00 PM win
> Tue, Jan 7 @ Chicago 8:00 PM *WGN* Win
> Wed, Jan 8 @ Minnesota 9:30 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> win
> Fri, Jan 10 @ Memphis 8:00 PM Loss. Wouldnt be shocked if a win if gasol is out.
> Sat, Jan 11 @ Detroit 7:30 PM Should win, that frontcourt will give us problems though. LOSS
> Mon, Jan 13 @ NY Knicks 7:30 PM Win
> Wed, Jan 15 vs Los Angeles Lakers 9:00 PM Win
> Fri, Jan 17 vs Dallas 9:00 PM Win
> Sun, Jan 19 vs Denver 8:00 PM Win
> Wed, Jan 22 vs Indiana 10:30 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loss. Good measuring stick though.
> Fri, Jan 24 vs Washington 9:00 PM win
> Sun, Jan 26 @ Cleveland 6:00 PM win. This team is a dumpster fire
> Mon, Jan 27 @ Philadelphia 7:00 PM Win.
> Wed, Jan 29 @ Milwaukee 8:00 PM Win
> Thu, Jan 30 @ Indiana 7:00 PM loss


I seriously think that is possible given what our squad has shown so far.


----------



## Hyperion

Hyperion said:


> They will be once other teams get their footing. This is an exceptionally easy first month to the schedule. The losses will start stacking up very quickly in December and January when they go 9-20 at best during that stretch. (4-9 in December and 5-11 in January). Realistically, the Suns are approximately the 20th best team (maybe as low as 24th) in the league right now. Good enough for nothing in the draft and nothing for the future.
> 
> In other words, Bledsoe needs to get "injured" and take a month or two off.


Welp.... They went 10-3 for December. Talk about being completely WRONG about this team!


----------



## Maravilla

Hyperion said:


> Welp.... They went 10-3 for December. Talk about being completely WRONG about this team!


Right there with you.


----------



## Dissonance

We were all duped!

By this guy


----------



## Hyperion

Dissonance said:


> JANUARY SCHEDULE
> 
> Thu, Jan 2 vs Memphis 9:00 PM
> Sat, Jan 4 vs Milwaukee 9:00 PM
> Tue, Jan 7 @ Chicago 8:00 PM *WGN*
> Wed, Jan 8 @ Minnesota 9:30 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fri, Jan 10 @ Memphis 8:00 PM
> Sat, Jan 11 @ Detroit 7:30 PM
> Mon, Jan 13 @ NY Knicks 7:30 PM
> Wed, Jan 15 vs Los Angeles Lakers 9:00 PM
> Fri, Jan 17 vs Dallas 9:00 PM
> Sun, Jan 19 vs Denver 8:00 PM
> Wed, Jan 22 vs Indiana 10:30 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fri, Jan 24 vs Washington 9:00 PM
> Sun, Jan 26 @ Cleveland 6:00 PM
> Mon, Jan 27 @ Philadelphia 7:00 PM
> Wed, Jan 29 @ Milwaukee 8:00 PM
> Thu, Jan 30 @ Indiana 7:00 PM


I say 15-1 is doable with this squad. I think Indy is better but the rest aren't that good or just downright terrible.


----------



## Dissonance

Hyperion said:


> I say 15-1 is doable with this squad. I think Indy is better but the rest aren't that good or just downright terrible.


I actually missed the optimism by you - with us being so bad last couple yrs!


----------



## Hyperion

Dissonance said:


> I actually missed the optimism by you - with us being so bad last couple yrs!


Hey thanks! I missed it too!


----------



## RollWithEm

Hyperion said:


> I say 15-1 is doable with this squad. I think Indy is better but the rest aren't that good or just downright terrible.


Good Lord! The honeymoon is in full effect! If 15-1 is doable, I'd say 10-6 would be solid.


----------



## Dissonance

Bledsoe out tonight with a sprained right knee. Green getting start.


----------



## Dissonance

13-10, Suns 6:21 left.


Missed all of it cuz of stream issues. Ugh


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic and1. Nifty.


----------



## Maravilla

Oh, Plumlee!


----------



## Maravilla

Diss. Hook us up with a GIF of that!


----------



## Dissonance

HOLY SHIT Dragic alley oop to Plumlord into a reverse jam.


----------



## Maravilla

Man this team!


----------



## Maravilla

Im starting to not even want to trade the Morrii. Im getting to too attached to these guys.


----------



## Maravilla

Not that i am itching to get rid of them anyways.. But i am starting to dig what they bring to the table the more consistent they get.


----------



## Maravilla

Shocked Z-Bo didnt get a call there. Tough for us to play so well on D and still they get 2 points


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> Diss. Hook us up with a GIF of that!








Only a matter of time since there's vid of it already.


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> Not that i am itching to get rid of them anyways.. But i am starting to dig what they bring to the table the more consistent they get.


Not sure we would have to but I think you have to in a big deal.


----------



## Dissonance

Distractions, distractions. Haven't been able to enjoy this game and we're down 2


----------



## Maravilla

This unit is ice cold


----------



## AG

We look horrible right now


----------



## Maravilla

This game is showing me that we need Love in our life. Getting killed on the boards here. Also showing why i listed the trip to Detroit a L, even though i think we are a better team.


----------



## Maravilla

Terrible 2nd quarter. Not driving at all. Was gerald in foul trouble? Kinda wish Goodwin and Ish's roles were swapped when bledsoe is out.


----------



## Dissonance

Missed shots, turnovers, missed FTs. Grizz have 17-0 run to end half?



53-41, Grizz


----------



## Maravilla

Here we go 3pt game


----------



## AG

Great start to the half


----------



## Dissonance

GORAN gives us lead


----------



## Maravilla

OOOOWEEEE. SUNS got em on the ropes. 3pt LEAD.


----------



## Dissonance

Goran again


----------



## Dissonance

Green fake, pass to Tucker niiiiice


----------



## Maravilla

GERALD WITH THE DEKE. HE WAS ALL LIKE OH YOU THOUGHT I WAS SELFISH.... and then takes the heat check triple lolz.


----------



## Maravilla

Whos that girl next to bledsoe? Sup girl.


----------



## Dissonance

PLUM LORD denied you to heaven


----------



## AG

Damn, Warriors beat the Heat :mad2:


----------



## Maravilla

Im about to have to adopt that dragon sig.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic has gone dragon mode again


----------



## Maravilla

Alright. I want more drives and inside looks from the Morrii this shift. They were cold last time in.


----------



## Maravilla

Lets get dragon some rest and hold this lead with the reserves. Cot damn.


----------



## Dissonance

73-69, Suns after 3.

25/5/3/2 for Goran. Want to see him hit 35 or more. He always gets stuck around here to 32, his career high.


----------



## AG

We suck without Dragic in the game


----------



## Maravilla

2nd unit just doesnt have it tonight. Highlighting the importance of our dual threat backcourt.


----------



## Maravilla

Goodwin should be getting Ish's minutes. I would rather watch hin spaz out than anyone.


----------



## Dissonance

Wow, James Johnson


----------



## Dissonance

GORAN 3. Looked pissed too.


----------



## Maravilla

Finall plumlee is back.


----------



## Dissonance

DRAGIC AGAIN.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> GORAN 3. Looked pissed too.


Thats his "**** it ill do it myself face"


----------



## Dissonance

Wow, Bayless-Goran and then no call on foul when he tried the **** you 3his face.


----------



## AG

LOL they called a technical on that?


----------



## Maravilla

Eh that replay didnt look like much of a foul. Goran is killing me with his free throws though


----------



## Dissonance

TUCKER.


We need to win this game.


----------



## AG

Yeah Dragic has missed 4 FTs tonight


----------



## AG

another T


----------



## AG

Not looking good


----------



## Maravilla

Smh want a weakness? We really live and die by long range shots as a team. And we are dying right now.


----------



## Dissonance

So many times we've had a rebound, lost it, and they converted or gotten it back it seems.


----------



## Maravilla

Who the **** is this mike miller?


----------



## Dissonance

Big shot Frye. GET STOPS. SECURE.


----------



## Dissonance

UGH


----------



## AG

Need a miracle now


----------



## Maravilla

Btw i love Bledsoe, but make no mistake i am keeping track of the nick-nack injuries that he is accumulating. You know dragic is banged up as hell but his ass is always out there.


----------



## Maravilla

**** you Bayless your ass was booboo at st marys. Except that time you know.. You abused me in a summer tournament. Goofy bald looking guy.


----------



## Dissonance

Gah. Too many blown opportunities.


----------



## AG

We lost to this team again, we get another chance against them on the 10th


----------



## Dissonance

There's a game at 9 vs Bucks. Not sure how much I'll be watching with NFL on.

:laugh: this is hilarious though.

paulcoro 1m

No shock who gave Ish Smith (34 FG%) this advice: "You're not going to know if you'll miss shots if you don't take them." ... Gerald Green


----------



## Dissonance

Suns 3m

As we head to the fourth and final quarter your Suns lead 87-78. Gerald Green has 17 points on 60% shooting.


----------



## Dissonance

paulcoro 4m

FINAL: Suns 116, Bucks 100. PHX: 48 FG%; MIL: 54 FG%, 26 tov; Green: 24 pts, 5 stls; Frye: 22 pts; 4th 115+ in last 7 games.


----------



## Dissonance

Pathetic offense and too many mistakes from Suns late in the game.

88-83, Bulls 37 secs left.


----------



## Maravilla

Nows not the time for this losing nonsense.


----------



## Dissonance

Bledsoe being out doesn't help. 


West standings are so tight. Need to take advantage of CP3 out as well.


----------



## Maravilla

FYI currently the Wizards sit at pick 17. T-Wolves at exactly 13 (tied with Denver for 9th in the west)


----------



## Dissonance

53-47, Suns at half. 


Weird. Game of runs back and forth. Frenetic, poor shooting.


Dragic 12/6. Frye 15 pts (4-6 from 3)



Love 6 pts (2-12), 7 rebs. 3 PFs. Got him frustrated.


----------



## Dissonance

77-72, Wolves start 4th.


----------



## Dissonance

GR$$$$N

Made a tough shot.

Suns win 104-103.

Goran 26 pts, 9 asts, 6 rebs 

Frye 22 pts 5-10 from 3.

Did most of my posting in NBA general thread.


----------



## Basel

Nice win. Goran needs to be getting more credit than he's getting. He's having a terrific year.


----------



## Dissonance

He started awesome, had a little bit of a lull but getting back on track.


----------



## Hyperion

Dragon got tired towards the end. He has been doing too much these past few games. The offense is getting stagnant. Great game though


----------



## Maravilla

FWIW Len is moving better on the court now that he is back. At least it seems so to me. Not so clunky and slow as he was at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Dissonance

Damn, didn't realize we played tonight. Caught last 2-3 mins of 2nd qrter

55-48, Suns at the half

13/4 for Dragic


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> FWIW Len is moving better on the court now that he is back. At least it seems so to me. Not so clunky and slow as he was at the beginning of the year.


Yeah, looked decent in that way against Wolves.


----------



## Dissonance

Green 3 x 2. 

PJ 3, and 


Goran 3. 

4 in a row. 67-58, Suns 8:32. Lost to this team twice. Like to see us kick their ass.


----------



## Dissonance

Geez, left to eat dinner and come back, 5 mins left. 2 pt game. Suns up.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns get cold, Grizz taking over. Mother****er.


----------



## Dissonance

****. Lose to them for 3rd ****ing time.


----------



## Maravilla

And so it begins? SMH

So much for being a 5-6 seed.


----------



## Maravilla

Another DNP for Goodwin, btw.


----------



## Hyperion

Soooo.... who else is totally stoked that Bledsoe is out indefinitely after helping lead the Suns to a record that COMPLETELY PRECLUDES them from being in the bottom 5!


----------



## Maravilla

BTW we lost last night in Detroit.

Made it close at the end, but were pretty thoroughly outplayed until some 3s started falling late.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns @ Knicks on.

I get to watch in HD being in NY.


----------



## Dissonance

8-5 Suns after 3's from Dragic and Frye.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns struggling...

I guess this begins our free fall.


----------



## Dissonance

Keef got ejected for 2nd T.


I had to stop watching cuz I forgot I'm DVRing stuff and won't let me switch haha. Don't seem to be missing much though...


----------



## Dissonance

I can finally start watching again, and it's halftime. 


53-42, Knicks.


----------



## Dissonance

GORAN on the drive.

Take the lead. 84-83, 5:50 left.


----------



## AG

Good comeback by the Suns


----------



## Dissonance

Nasty shot by Marcus.


----------



## Dissonance

Beep Beep. Barbosa drills a shot.


----------



## AG

Barbosa having a nice game


----------



## Dissonance

Barbosa having a throw back game.


----------



## AG

Down two with 53 seconds left


----------



## Dissonance

Melo drives, finds Felton who hits the 3.

92-90 52 secs left.

Suns have few chances to push the lead, but ill-advised shots, turnovers.


----------



## Dissonance

Green short on the post up. He's been horrible.


----------



## Dissonance

Melo bricks it. Suns reb 10.8 left.


----------



## AG

A chance to tie or win it


----------



## AG

dumb foul by martin 
now Barbosa at the line


----------



## Dissonance

Suns gifted a foul but I'll take it. 

Barbosa ties it 1.2 left.


----------



## AG

LOL they probably shouldn't have called that


----------



## AG

Overtime


----------



## AG

timeout, we're down 4


----------



## AG

We've gone cold


----------



## AG

can't buy a shot


----------



## AG

3 seconds left, we need a three


----------



## AG

Right play by the Knicks fouling to prevent the three attempt


----------



## AG

Suns going to lose, just couldn't hit shots in the overtime


----------



## l0st1

AG said:


> LOL they probably shouldn't have called that


Why shouldn't they have called that? Was pretty clearly a foul, not only did he bump him but he basically grabbed his wrist and prevented him from lifting his arms.

I've always disliked the idea that refs can't call fouls at the end. If it's clearly a foul then it should be called. Defenders shouldn't be allowed to get away with so much BS just because it's the final play of the game


----------



## Maravilla

Got the Lakers tonight at home. If we lose this one.. we can officially say we are in big time trouble.


----------



## Maravilla

Len with a hard foul on Nick Young is the main highlight so far. Nick Cannon overreacts and gets himself tossed, probably suspended after tossing a punch at Goran as well.

Len gets tossed with a flagrant 2, should have been a 1. But its w/e. The Morrii stepped in front of Cannon, he probably thought he was seeing double.

Interesting that no Lakers came to his aid. Tells me they either didn't think the foul was as bad as Cannon thought, or they just simply don't like him enough to stand up for him.


----------



## Madstrike

It wasnt that bad of a foul. It was a hard foul, that is all. NBA has gone soft.
You cant expect to go for a poster and be surprised to get fouled like that... Len did good.


----------



## l0st1

It was a hard foul but in todays game Len probably deserved to be ejected. He didn't really make a plan on the ball and he brought both arms down right on his face.

Either way, I also nothing no Lakers game to his defense. And laughed at how he was ready to box every Suns players. What a douche.


----------



## Dissonance

I didn't see it so can't comment.


I see we won 121-114. D was optional. Hard to tell what this team is gonna do now without Bledsoe. Win, loss, win, loss, or win, win, loss, loss, loss, win.


Always fun to beat the Lakers.

, @Basel


----------



## Maravilla




----------



## Dissonance

lol no one going to help him.

Man, wish Goran got a shot in for what he did. Even if it cost him.



Meh. Even if it was hard, I like seeing nastiness from Len.


----------



## Hyperion

You throw a temper tantrum in the league today and the refs well upgrade the foul to a flagrant. The ref originally signalled for a regular in game foul.


----------



## l0st1

> The NBA suspended Nick Young one game for his role in Wednesday's altercation with the Suns.
> Marcus Morris and Alex Len were also fined but they avoided suspensions. Young shoved Len and may have thrown a punch at Goran Dragic (the league called it a "punching foul"), and he's somewhat lucky to have escaped with a one-game ban. The Lakers had nine healthy players for Wednesday's game and they'll be desperately short-handed again without Young on Friday. *Young called out his teammates after the game for not supporting him, saying, "What I'm mad about is it was 1-on-5,* I felt like. If somebody [from the Lakers] would have got in the middle, everything wouldn't have escalated that much." Wes Johnson and Jodie Meeks will play as many minutes as they can handle on the wings in his absence. Jan 16 - 5:15 PM


Ha. Apparently he noticed that himself too. Suns helped each other and Lakers were like **** you Swaggy


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424253020977639425


----------



## Maravilla

Gerald Green is likable all grown up. Whoda thunk it?

He was probably like you pay your own fine, Rook!


----------



## l0st1

Maravilla said:


> Gerald Green is likable all grown up. Whoda thunk it?
> 
> He was probably like you pay your own fine, Rook!


From what I read he told Len and Morris both he would cover it if the league fined them. Then when they got the fines he asked Len and Len said he would pay it. But Green told Morris he would cover his. Poor Morris only making 2+million a year couldn't afford his 25k


----------



## Dissonance

9-0 run for Suns. Spearheaded by Morris'

86-84, Mavs 9:43 left


----------



## Dissonance

Larkin 3 for Mavs.


----------



## Dissonance

Go away Dirk.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns beat Nuggets last night, 117-103. Frye 30 pts (12-16), 5-7 from 3.


Len chipped in w/ 9/6 in 16 mins.


----------



## BarehandDan

The guys from the Valley of the Sun are having a live Suns discussion of the game tonight over at https://www.fandio.com/rooms/valley-of-the-suns-pacers-vs-suns-game-chat


----------



## Dissonance

You guys should come here 



Dragic 3. Suns up 20-19.


----------



## Dissonance

Smh Green missing the alley-oop.


----------



## Dissonance

Makes up for it with 3. 2 scores inside by Indiana in between last plays.


----------



## Dissonance

Great play in post by Plumlee to knock it away. Dragic draws the foul. But he misses both.


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> You guys should come here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragic 3. Suns up 20-19.


 @BarehandDan, listen to this man.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns up 26-23 2:57 left in 1st.


----------



## Dissonance

30-29. Suns after 1.

.


----------



## Maravilla

Good stuff.


----------



## Dissonance

GREEEN 3.


12-2 RUN

Green tries it again, gets fouled by Scola lol.


----------



## Dissonance

85-65. Suns 4:08 left in 3rd. 

Steam rolling Pacers.


----------



## AG

Pacers can't handle us!!!

We're capable of winning it all!!! ....Just kidding


----------



## AG

Nice play by Ish


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426230671120429057


----------



## Dissonance

Suns up 109-83.


----------



## Hyperion

These Suns are just dirty workers. They do all the little things that require a win. They understand that the ball moves faster than any player can.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns win 124-100

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=400489502


----------



## Madstrike

What a great game for the Suns.

I love how the pacers prolly thought theyd have their way in this game and then the suns came out and punched them in the mouth... and just kept pushing the pace, awesome.


----------



## Dissonance

One man fast break - Goran steal and takes it to the house.


----------



## Dissonance

My god, Dragic to Green and that SLAM


----------



## Dissonance

57-51, Suns at the half.

Dragic 11/8/2


----------



## Bogg

What's going on in Phoenix that there's _nobody_ there tonight? Arctic vortex drop flurries on you guys or something?


----------



## Dissonance

Bogg said:


> What's going on in Phoenix that there's _nobody_ there tonight? Arctic vortex drop flurries on you guys or something?


I don't know. I noticed the empty seats after halftime vs Pacers and then lil bit after they were filled again. Maybe stuck in lines. Though I didn't notice or remember the seats earlier.



****. Wiz take lead. I should just call em Bullets.


----------



## Bogg

Dissonance said:


> I don't know. I noticed the empty seats after halftime vs Pacers and then lil bit after they were filled again. Maybe stuck in lines. Though I didn't notice or remember the seats earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ****. Wiz take lead. I should just call em Bullets.


Well, it's significantly......less empty, I suppose........than it was earlier. Tell your concession contractor to get their act together.


----------



## Dissonance

Bathrooms too. Can't do anything about that.


Bullets up 74-71 under 4.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic caught Wall sleeping and blows by him for layup.


----------



## Dissonance

Wow!


----------



## Dissonance

Plumlord with hook as clock winded down. Dragic was trying to make something happen all possession. Tied it up. 


Now, PJ on fast break, and gets fouled.


----------



## Dissonance

Missed both. Smh.


----------



## Dissonance

****. Beal 3.


----------



## Dissonance

97-93, Wizards

50.9 left.


----------



## Dissonance

DRAGIC to Plumlord for dunk. 


Beal. ****


----------



## Dissonance

Missed 3's. 


Beal flushes it and puts it away.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Middle of the third Q, 77 - 65 for the Suns. Plumlee double double, his tenth this season.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

End of 3rd Q, Suns lead 95 - 82. Both teams hitting most of the free throws Philly 24/25, Suns 23/27.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Suns win 124 - 113. Green great night, career high 30 points. Suns managed to repeat their highest scoring number during this season (124). Couple of games after the half season and we won more games than during the whole last season


----------



## Dissonance

Haven't been able to watch last 2 games. Come back on Cavs the night before and now just beat the 76ers.


5-2 since losing 3 in a row. 

Suns now 26-18. Eclipsed our last season win total of 25 already.


----------



## Maravilla

That defensive 3rd q vs the cavs was sick


----------



## Milos.Djuric

As expected Suns win against Bucks 126 - 117 (season high in scoring for Suns).
Watched most of the 4th quarter, Dragon fell down during a layup, my heart stopped when he was spinning on the floor with a painful grimace on his face and asked for help. It seems he bruised his elbow, hopefully it is nothing serious. He came back after that and scored 10 more points (2 three points and 4 FT), of course as soon as he left the game they wrapped ice on his left elbow and he left for the locker room.


----------



## Maravilla

Miles got screwed. He should be on the sophomores


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Maravilla said:


> Miles got screwed. He should be on the sophomores


Agree. IDK, maybe they will let Dragic into all star because of that. Hopefully.


----------



## l0st1

What other guards are definitively above him with Chris Paul, Russell Westbrook, and Kobe Bryant all being out for the game? Harden, Curry, Parker.... any others? I can't think of anyone else off the top of my head


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic BETTER make ASG.


Btw


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/428957764098871297


----------



## Milos.Djuric

l0st1 said:


> What other guards are definitively above him with Chris Paul, Russell Westbrook, and Kobe Bryant all being out for the game? Harden, Curry, Parker.... any others? I can't think of anyone else off the top of my head


Chris Paul said he hopes he will recover until the All Star weekend so he is officially still in for the ASG, though it is possible it may not happen.
Damian Lillard from Portland can mess things up and it depends if both wild cards will be backcourt players or more realistically it will be one-back and one front. So technically there will probably be 3 spots for guards. If he doesn't get in the game through the votes the new commissioner can put him in as a replacement instead of an injured starter player (Bryant, potentially CP), that's his last chance.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Though now that I think about it would be more logical (and an easier decision who to call) to call 4 backcourt players (2 regular and both wild cards), the West is crowded with good backcourt players.


----------



## Maravilla

l0st1 said:


> What other guards are definitively above him with Chris Paul, Russell Westbrook, and Kobe Bryant all being out for the game? Harden, Curry, Parker.... any others? I can't think of anyone else off the top of my head


Problem is that too many people consider Ty Lawson, Damian Lillard, and maybe Monta to either be on his level or above him. Out of that group I might consider Lillard.. But Dragic's efficiency has been superb and puts him on another plane compared to these guys. Not to mention Dragic actually plays both sides of the floor whereas none of these guys do it on the defensive end.


----------



## Maravilla

But really, I can't see Dragic not getting coaches love. The Suns are largely the story of the year and its primarly because of Goran and Bledsoe.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Dissonance said:


> wrong thread.


Oh, sorry, we started about Dragic/Miles and ASG and I totally forgot it's a games theme and started thinking about it as a general theme about Suns. Should I delete off topic posts?


----------



## Dissonance

Milos.Djuric said:


> Oh, sorry, we started about Dragic/Miles and ASG and I totally forgot it's a games theme and started thinking about it as a general theme about Suns. Should I delete off topic posts?


Nah, dude. You're good. This is for all things Suns. 

I posted in the wrong thread so I put that and then deleted it before I thought anyone would get wrong idea lol.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Dissonance said:


> Nah, dude. You're good. This is for all things Suns.
> 
> I posted in the wrong thread so I put that and then deleted it before I thought anyone would get wrong idea lol.


Oh, cool 
@Maravilla
As I wrote before, I see only Lillard as a real thing to threaten Dragon's chances, so I totally agree. 
Last night, when he came back in the game with a swollen elbow to score 10 points in a row, I kinda saw that as a statement "Don't think I'm good enough? I'll show you!". 
I'm realistic so I don't think we can do a lot @Indiana tonight, but never say never


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429022406179446784


----------



## Maravilla

1st player to score 30 points on the road in 24 or fewer minutes since Ben Gordon in 2005. Per Coro's tweet earlier.


----------



## Dissonance

Looks like Goran was snubbed for ASG.


----------



## Maravilla

ridiculous.

I understand Anthony Davis being in it... If Chris Paul doesn't play a game up to the allstar break I'm going to be annoyed.


----------



## Maravilla

ugh.. Lillard?


----------



## Dissonance

Yep. I know. **** Lillard.


9-0 run for Suns

12-6 early.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Damn Lillard 

Now it's on the commissioner to do the right thing. Dragic deserves it and it would be a smart decision for the league as he is one of the few foreigners for marketing reasons even though I really think he earned it fairly and not because of leagues need of promotion. 

Suns 59 - Indiana 40, 3 minutes until the end of 2Q.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns up 66-49 at half. Smashing them again. 


21/5 for Goran.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

End of 1st half, 66 - 49 for Suns. Dragic 21 points during one half, 75% field goals, 5 assists, 1 steal, 2 rebs against one of the championship contenders, on the away field. I would curse now a bit, but I'll chill for now 
Oh, and yeah if CP doesn't play any games for real until ASG I will be a bit angry.


----------



## Maravilla

So what you are saying is.. all we gotta do is get to past the western conference? And hopefully the Pacers don't choke vs the Heat?


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Maravilla said:


> So what you are saying is.. all we gotta do is get to past the western conference? And hopefully the Pacers don't choke vs the Heat?


Haha, it would be an interesting thought, but you misinterpreted what I wanted to say. I wanted to say if those are not All Star stats then middle finger to NBA and their asshole Commissioners (I hate Stern, Fakers loving c**t). 
I apologize for using curse words, I really tried to hold it in 
I would be so happy if we would win tonight ))


----------



## AG

Wow, I can't believe we're whipping them again
But it's still early so it's far from over


----------



## AG

LOL Plumlee what was that?


----------



## Milos.Djuric

AG said:


> Wow, I can't believe we're whipping them again
> But it's still early so it's far from over


The out of bound balls was from George's foot, so it should have been a Phoenix ball, and that breakthrough was an offensive foul, not 2 point + ft. But we are also doing bad in the offense right now. C'mon we can do this, they are not that tough...


----------



## Milos.Djuric

@AG
Yeah, that Plumlee dunk-throw was a bit hilarious


----------



## Dissonance

Suns blowing this lead.


----------



## AG

Pacers playing great defense right now


----------



## AG

Hibbert dominating


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Like at least 5 bad calls by referees against us in this quarter. Maybe I'm just seeing things, but I think not.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns settling. Can't hit shit.

77-74, Suns after 3.


----------



## AG

Nice shot Barbosa


----------



## AG

Great start to the 4th quarter


----------



## Maravilla

The NBA is a league where everyone is allowed to jump stop except for Dragic. If he does it, its a travel.


----------



## AG

Damn, down to 2


----------



## Maravilla

I love Goran.. but is it just me or does he seem to miss a lot of big free throws?


----------



## Dissonance

He seems to. Can get pretty annoying.


95-92, Suns 3:10 to play.


----------



## AG

Up 6, should hold on


----------



## AG

Great road win against the team with the best record in the league which was 21-1 at home


----------



## Dissonance

Suns win 102-94. 

Goran 28/7. Shut down mostly in 2nd half as entire team for most part.

31/9 combined for Morris'

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=400489559


----------



## Milos.Djuric

We had some luck in the second half, their D stepped up, they totally closed Dragic, though their offense didn't manage to deliver. Loving the fact that we are the second team to take them on the home court and the first team to beat them twice in this season. 
Nice road trip, we took all 4 games.


----------



## Dissonance

28-18 (6th seed)
4 W's straight; 7-3 L10
3 1/2 out of Pacific
2 out of 5
1/2 game out of 7 

FEBRUARY SCHEDULE

Sat, Feb 1 vs Charlotte 9:00 PM 
Tue, Feb 4 vs Chicago 9:00 PM 
Wed, Feb 5 @ Houston 8:00 PM 
Sat, Feb 8 vs Golden State 9:00 PM 
Tue, Feb 11 vs Miami 9:00 PM 
Tue, Feb 18 @ Denver 9:00 PM 
Wed, Feb 19 vs Boston 9:00 PM 
Fri, Feb 21 vs San Antonio 9:00 PM 
Sun, Feb 23 vs Houston 8:00 PM 
Tue, Feb 25 vs Minnesota 9:00 PM 
Wed, Feb 26 @ Utah 9:00 PM 
Fri, Feb 28 vs New Orleans 10:30 PM


----------



## Madstrike

Dissonance said:


> 28-18 (6th seed)
> 4 W's straight; 7-3 L10
> 3 1/2 out of Pacific
> 2 out of 5
> 1/2 game out of 7
> 
> FEBRUARY SCHEDULE
> 
> Sat, Feb 1 vs Charlotte 9:00 PM
> Tue, Feb 4 vs Chicago 9:00 PM
> Wed, Feb 5 @ Houston 8:00 PM
> Sat, Feb 8 vs Golden State 9:00 PM
> Tue, Feb 11 vs Miami 9:00 PM
> Tue, Feb 18 @ Denver 9:00 PM
> Wed, Feb 19 vs Boston 9:00 PM
> Fri, Feb 21 vs San Antonio 9:00 PM
> Sun, Feb 23 vs Houston 8:00 PM
> Tue, Feb 25 vs Minnesota 9:00 PM
> Wed, Feb 26 @ Utah 9:00 PM
> Fri, Feb 28 vs New Orleans 10:30 PM


8 wins 4 losses on those feb games is my guess.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Madstrike said:


> 8 wins 4 losses on those feb games is my guess.


It is not very probable but I wouldn't be surprised if we take down some of the stronger teams like Spurs or even Heat, while we get demolished against a bottom team like Utah or lose a clutch game against mid level team in last minutes.
My guess is between 7 and 9 victories. So 8/4 (+-1).


----------



## RollWithEm

I just found out that the Suns allow 28.1% of their opponents' shots to be offensive rebounded. That's the direct penalty of being the league's highest paced team. If you are committed to getting out on the break early, there's no way you can control the defensive glass. This just doesn't seem sustainable.


----------



## Dissonance

I think McD's gonna do something before the deadline concerning the frontcourt. Whether it's a short term rental or ability to get a good young player or talent.


----------



## Maravilla

RollWithEm said:


> I just found out that the Suns allow 28.1% of their opponents' shots to be offensive rebounded. That's the direct penalty of being the league's highest paced team. If you are committed to getting out on the break early, there's no way you can control the defensive glass. This just doesn't seem sustainable.


Pretty much sums it up. None of it this seems sustainable. But I no longer am surprised by anything this team does lol.


----------



## Hyperion

12-0. We are back. We don't have any All Stars so the whole team will play with a chip on their shoulders.


----------



## Dissonance

Hyperion said:


> 12-0. We are back. We don't have any All Stars so the whole team will play with a chip on their shoulders.


:yesyesyes:


----------



## Hyperion

RollWithEm said:


> I just found out that the Suns allow 28.1% of their opponents' shots to be offensive rebounded. That's the direct penalty of being the league's highest paced team. If you are committed to getting out on the break early, there's no way you can control the defensive glass. This just doesn't seem sustainable.


The Pacers allow 22.8% to be offensive rebounds. The Miami Heat allow 26.8% of missed shots.


----------



## Dissonance

Angry Dragon continues.

9 pts. 

19-16, Suns middle first.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic. Boom.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic again on the break.


----------



## Dissonance

23-16, Suns.

Dragic 15 pts now.


----------



## Dissonance

Marcus with 5 pts in couple possessions. Suns up 39-30 early 2nd.

Had stream issues.


----------



## Dissonance

McRoberts looks like a hobo. . 

Drilled a 3. Didn't know he still in league either :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

ISH.


----------



## Dissonance

50-41, Suns 5:05 left.

Marcus 10 pts in 10 mins.


----------



## Dissonance

Plum gives it to Marcus with 5 on shot clock, goes around a screen gets the bounce.


Now, Goran to Marcus for 3.


----------



## Dissonance

57-41, Suns 2:13 left.


Dragic got a long rest.


----------



## Dissonance

Off turnover, Green to Goran on the break for easy layup


----------



## Dissonance

59-41, Suns at half.

Dragic 19 in 15 mins. Marcus 15 in 14 mins


----------



## Dissonance

75-55, Suns 5:01 left in 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance

ARCHIE @Ender


----------



## Dissonance

90-63, Suns start of 4th.

Goran 25/4/5.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns won 105-95. 

Outscored 32-15 in 4th - which I quit watching to watch the fights. Too close after being up so much. I figure the team sat everyone and all but still.


----------



## Dissonance

5 in a row though.

Team is off til Tuesday vs Bulls. NBATV picked it up apparently.


----------



## RollWithEm

53 from Dragic and the Morris twins. Congrats.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430427928967405568


----------



## Dissonance

Bulls-Suns on NBATV. Just started.


----------



## Dissonance

Rim has a top on it for everyone so far.


----------



## Dissonance

Whoa, had to walk away right after the game started and it was 38-28 before Frye 3. And it was 3 mins before half. Safe to say Bulls are locking us down.


----------



## Dissonance

Apparently, it's also a ton of a sloppiness.


----------



## Dissonance

44-33, Bulls at half.


----------



## Dissonance

Ugh. Frustrating game. Every time Suns cut it close, we speed it up too much, turn it over or Bulls make a couple of shots.


----------



## Dissonance

Scoop shot and1 by LB.

Maybe last push to have a chance to win.

84-78, Bulls 5:25 left.


----------



## Dissonance

****. Cut it to 6 again. Butler 3.


----------



## Dissonance

LB and1!


----------



## Dissonance

Missed it. ****. 4 pt game.


----------



## Dissonance

Too ****ing easy for Butler.


----------



## Dissonance

Offensive foul on Frye.


----------



## Dissonance

DRAGIC. 4 pt game. LET's get a ****ing stop.


----------



## Dissonance

95-89, Bulls 34.5 secs left.

Suns Timeout.


Frustrating game.


----------



## Dissonance

Butler ties up Dragic driving, and it's a jump ball. Mother****er.


----------



## Dissonance

Bulls win 101-92. 




Team better get ready. @ Houston tomorrow.


----------



## l0st1

12 assists for the team and 1 assist for your starting(allstar snub) PG? Not good. There are problems when Gerald Green is the only guy passing the ball.


----------



## Dissonance

Had a bad feeling about this game and it's a horrible start and as expected.


12-2, Rockets early.


----------



## Dissonance

Goran and1. Went from 16-4 to 19-10.


----------



## Dissonance

Tucker getting under Harden's skin :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

Ugh Jones 3.

Houston 4-6 from 3.


----------



## Dissonance

Love watching Goran drive.


----------



## Dissonance

D12 just dominates himself into position and scores even with the double team. Front court can be quite pathetic. Like to see Len get in there.


----------



## Dissonance

32-22, Rockets 2:05 left in 1st.


----------



## Dissonance

Bench infusing the team. Keef and then Len ties it up.


----------



## Dissonance

LB 3! High fives Horny afterwards lol.

44-40, Suns.


----------



## Dissonance

ISH just blew through there like Superman.


----------



## Dissonance

Goran 3 and Green jumper stop the run for Rockets.


----------



## Dissonance

Goran penetrates, probes and dishes to Morris for the jam.


Then Harden 3


----------



## Dissonance

Good D by PJ on Harden who airs the 3.


66-63, Rockets at the half.


14/4/3/2 for Goran

15/6 for D12 for them.


----------



## Dissonance

Harden ran into a mack truck known as Channing Frye. No call. Suns convert haha.


----------



## Dissonance

87-78, Rockets

3:58 left in 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance

95-90, Rockets after 3.


----------



## Dissonance

LB playing really well. Ish giving some good mins.

103-97, Rockets over 7 to play.


----------



## Dissonance

MARCUS... Long 2.


----------



## Dissonance

Rockets beginning to run away with this.


----------



## Dissonance

Marcus 3 may have changed that now/


****. Then Harden hits one right back. Stl, on other end, and easy layup.


----------



## Dissonance

Hack-A-Howard not working.


----------



## Dissonance

Offensive foul on Goran now.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431896182864896001


----------



## Maravilla

How Antic was put in the contest before Miles... I'll never know.


----------



## Dissonance

SUNS.

122-109 W tonight against Warriors that I missed.

Angry Dragon 34/10/2/2, 10-13, 6-7 from 3.

Steph 28/9


Green 25/5 PJ Tucker 16/15


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/432376523627061248


----------



## Maravilla

Suns exact revenge on the Warriors. Love it.


----------



## l0st1

Was at the game last night. Jesus Dragic was incredible


----------



## Dissonance

Heat @ Suns at 9EST tonight.

Wade out for them. 



Hopefully, the team is on their game.


----------



## Dissonance

DRAGIC 3.

5-0, Suns early.


----------



## Dissonance

Tucker 3 now.


----------



## Dissonance

Green on the break with pull up.


12-0, Suns 8:24 left.


----------



## Maravilla

I dont get surprised by this team anymore. I just roll with it. 

Hopefully we put a good display on tonight for lebron .


----------



## Dissonance

Great D there.


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> I dont get surprised by this team anymore. I just roll with it.
> 
> *Hopefully we put a good display on tonight for lebron *.


:diss:


----------



## Dissonance

YES Green with nice dish to Tucker for 3.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> :diss:


Its funny that you post that picture. Cause the next thing was going to type regardless was instead of the buzzards, Lebron should follow the Bledsoe.


----------



## Dissonance

GREEN 3.


SUNS on FIRE vs the HEAT


----------



## AG

PJ Tucker on fire


----------



## Maravilla

This ball movement has been great so far. Its beating the miami devensive speed. Just gotta keep knocking down the looks


----------



## Maravilla

We have been pretty fortunate though. lebron is kissing some gimmes.


----------



## Dissonance

Been outstanding. Hopefully, if/when shots stop falling some, game doesn't turn around and flip other way.


----------



## Dissonance

Wow, Birdman on the putback


----------



## Maravilla

Lol lebron telling frye to stop flopping. Too rich. Lol


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> We have been pretty fortunate though. lebron is *kissing* some gimmes.


I know V-Day is around the corner but...


----------



## Maravilla

Lmao i would blame autocorrect but...

Smh len should have caught that like 5 times. LB was way late on the pass though.


----------



## Dissonance

25-22, Suns after 1.

Waste of a great start.


----------



## Dissonance

THAT DISH FROM ISH


----------



## Dissonance

Didn't mean to use caps btw haha


----------



## AG

Damn, can't buy a shot


----------



## Dissonance

LB on the break and 1


----------



## Dissonance

Wonder if Bosh would opt out and come here haha


----------



## Dissonance

That was easy for ISH lol


----------



## Maravilla

I hate frye when he doesnt hit 3s. He does nothing else for us anywhere.


----------



## Dissonance

Frye's got to knock down that shot when they lose sight of him and he's open for 3.


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> I hate frye when he doesnt hit 3s. He does nothing else for us anywhere.


Call me cruel but I wanted us to cut him lose when he had that heart problem.


----------



## Maravilla

Btw ish has improved with consistent minutes. Why they dont do the same for Archie i dont know.


----------



## Dissonance

42-41, Suns 2:16 left in 2nd.


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> Btw ish has improved with consistent minutes. Why they dont do the same for Archie i dont know.


Probably want the offensive capability? 

They must see something in practices. I also thought he went back to NBADL.


----------



## Dissonance

I always loved you Frye.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Call me cruel but I wanted us to cut him lose when he had that heart problem.


I doubt i would have minded. 

First thing i thought when he came back and has played reasonably well is that we can move him to some team who could use a stretch 4. 

Weird thing with this team is that a big strength of ours is being able to plug frye and the morrii in and out and not miss a beat.. But its also a big weakness because they all provide the same exact thing, save Keef who provides a bit more muscle because he plays a bit bigger than he is.


----------



## Dissonance

Too ****ing easy inside.


----------



## Dissonance

Ah, **** you Frye.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns up 46-43 at the half.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Probably want the offensive capability?
> 
> They must see something in practices. I also thought he went back to NBADL.


Not sure if you are watching heat or suns feed, but they were just talking about archie. They recalled him yesterday, he averaged 24ppg and 55% shooting in 3 games.


----------



## Dissonance

Haha yeah, Suns feed. They said it after I had posted that. Forgot to mention.


----------



## Maravilla

Red vines or twizzlers.


----------



## Dissonance

Never had Red Vines and not a huge fan of Twizzlers.


----------



## Dissonance

LeBron is too good.


----------



## Dissonance

Bosh 3, gives em the lead.


----------



## Maravilla

Standing and watching on both sides of the floor. The trapping is starting to show up now. Dragic has been clamped up all night but we have had some hot hands off and on. Its time for the dragon to show up.


----------



## AG

OK, we need a timeout


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Never had Red Vines and not a huge fan of Twizzlers.


Having red vines at the minute. They are superior to twizzlers.


----------



## Maravilla

Alright gerald. I see you.


----------



## Maravilla

Here comes an adjustment for gerald. Ive been impressed with Hornacek tonight in particular. He keeps coming up with adjustments that keep us either ahead or right there. I feel that Goran still has a bit of a run in him tonight too.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragon to Green with the hammer. BOOM.


----------



## Maravilla

Hornacek saving us this quarter. Knew they were gonna over play gerald after that timeout, so during the time out dials up a few designed plays for frye. Genius.


----------



## Maravilla

Learn to hands, Gerald.


----------



## Dissonance

Bullshit.


----------



## Maravilla

THAT DISH BY TUCKER. CAPS INTENDED.


----------



## Dissonance

WOW TUCKER pass behind he and Birdman


----------



## AG

Green on fire


----------



## Maravilla

Also, im not sure there is a llayer who is less respected by the refs than Dragic. Or at least less rewarded for the punishment they take than dragic. He gets so few calls compared to the beatings he is given nightly.


----------



## Dissonance

74-71, Suns after 3.


----------



## Maravilla

I want to steal fitz' kid's pizza.


----------



## Dissonance

Albert wants it too.


----------



## Maravilla

Tucker is a solid player, but he would be a very good player if he wouldnt get ahead of himself so often.


----------



## l0st1

Maravilla said:


> Not sure if you are watching heat or suns feed, but they were just talking about archie. They recalled him yesterday, he averaged 24ppg and 55% shooting in 3 games.


NBADL is a joke. 24ppg is like 15 probably. From the stuff I saw, he's still extremely raw and really can't do anything offensively. I hope he has a good work ethic and keeps at it. He has the tools if he can do the work


----------



## Maravilla

l0st1 said:


> NBADL is a joke. 24ppg is like 15 probably. From the stuff I saw, he's still extremely raw and really can't do anything offensively. I hope he has a good work ethic and keeps at it. He has the tools if he can do the work


Oh i agree and dont put much stock into it at all. I just wish we could find minutes for him up here. I still dont totally agree with going and signing a guard when he was already on the roster.


----------



## Maravilla

You have one job Frye. One.


----------



## Dissonance

Barrage from the outside. back and forth


----------



## Dissonance

Bad pass......


----------



## Maravilla

I got pumped for that moment right there... And then Goran goofed.


----------



## Maravilla

BTW my dad is the 2nd purple shirted stat guy from the left.


----------



## Maravilla

Huh. I never knew that would be a clear path foul. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> BTW my dad is the 2nd purple shirted stat guy from the left.


I missed him.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> I missed him.


He isnt there for all home games, but is there pretty often. The youngest of the crew though I am fairly certain.


----------



## Maravilla

Bledsoe better come back this season. We can go toe to toe with any team in the league with him in our line up.


----------



## Maravilla

Maravilla said:


> Bledsoe better come back this season. We can go toe to toe with any team in the league with him in our line up.


Well we do without him. But you know what I mean.


----------



## Dissonance

Ah, wow, that's awesome man. 



Damn, can't seem to score to cut it to 2 or 3 now. Now, it might be getting away from us.


----------



## AG

We need to start hitting shots


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Ah, wow, that's awesome man.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, can't seem to score to cut it to 2 or 3 now. Now, it might be getting away from us.


lol Meh. just a nugget I point out. He has been doing it forever though.

Would be awesome if the Suns would step their game up and upgrade the free tickets we get though on occasion. Free is free though lol.


----------



## Dissonance

^lol


Green cuts it to 3 at the line. Get a stop now.


----------



## Dissonance

Or a rebound.


----------



## Maravilla

That oreb killed us. 

And I dont love Frye.


----------



## Dissonance

****ING HORRIBLE GREEN.


----------



## Maravilla

Wrong pass by Green. Tucker was wide open in the corner.


----------



## AG

Horrible turnover, game over


----------



## Maravilla

But honestly, I have seen enough stupid/telegraphed/lazy passes tonight to last me the rest of the season.


----------



## Maravilla

If we can put 2 stops together, we are good.


----------



## Maravilla

Or a wide open 3. Thats game.


----------



## Maravilla

Albert is an idiot. The Tucker shot was ruled a 2. He thinks it was still a 3. There you go Eddie. Correct that fool.


----------



## Maravilla

Damn, Keef had that steal.


----------



## l0st1

WAY too many turnovers late in the game


----------



## Maravilla

Smart play by Bron, but I see why Eddie has beef with it. I tend to agree, but NBA wont change anything.


----------



## l0st1

Maravilla said:


> Oh i agree and dont put much stock into it at all. I just wish we could find minutes for him up here. I still dont totally agree with going and signing a guard when he was already on the roster.


Had this season gone as expected then he would be getting those minutes. But since we are playing above our heads they are going to try push for the playoffs. Goodwin getting meaningful minutes hurts that gameplan


----------



## Maravilla

l0st1 said:


> Had this season gone as expected then he would be getting those minutes. But since we are playing above our heads they are going to try push for the playoffs. Goodwin getting meaningful minutes hurts that gameplan


ehhh I can see that. But I still use Ish as a prime example of why they should get minutes. Ish was terrible all season in his action up until the last handful of weeks. He got some consistent minutes and improved with em.



Oh, and this whole exhibition at the end of the game is a thing that I just can't stand about the league. They need to do away with the free throw competitions at the end of close games. And going the route that hockey went in regards to significantly less team timeouts wouldn't hurt either. Teams should get 1 per half. For real.


----------



## R-Star

Man you guys have to be happy you didn't get Gordon.


----------



## Dissonance

Bullet dodged. I said that after he got hurt last yr for them haha.

Honestly was never much of fan of his and kinda talked myself into it cuz they were doing _something._


----------



## Maravilla

Sam smith reports we want no part of pau and are actually persuing illyasova from the bucks. We still wouldnt part with draft picks. Idk about this guy. What is is contract like?


----------



## Maravilla

Just looked it up once I got to the computer. No chance this happens. Ersan makes 8 mil for the next 3 years. 

Keep walkin.


----------



## Dissonance

Makes less sense than others. Unless he feels 7.9 for 3 yrs fits in OK and/or is movable in something. And there's a 4th yr, though it isn't guaranteed either.


----------



## Dissonance

Really wish Wolves would just punt right now and deal Love. We have the assets.

I expect us to roll over the 1's and deal for 1's that next yr if we don't find a big deal.


----------



## Dissonance

Cold blooded Dragic.


----------



## Dissonance

13-7, Suns 7:20 left.


----------



## Dissonance

HOLY ELEVATION. GERALD GREEN


----------



## Dissonance

Super speed of light fast break by Tucker and1


----------



## Dissonance

Faried's an animal.


----------



## Dissonance

Love that we're aggressive. 10/11 at FT line in first.


----------



## Dissonance

27-20, Suns 2:29 left.


Rebounds have allowed em to get back in. Was 24-11 at one point.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435963294252158976


----------



## Dissonance

Suns up 74-65. Goran 17/9. Green 18 (4-8 from 3)


----------



## Dissonance

Fournier sparking em now.


----------



## Dissonance

Smh 12-0 run for Nuggets.


77-76, Nugs after 3.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic reb, pass to Green. Bang.

2 pt game.


----------



## Dissonance

GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic gives us the lead. 

Has 19/11.


----------



## Dissonance

12. After Dragic drives on Faried and passes it to cutter inside the lane for the score.


----------



## Dissonance

Faried too much.


7-0 run from Nugs.

We really might want to get front court help if it's there.


----------



## Dissonance

96-92, Nuggets 2:43 left.

Suns ball still after a block.


----------



## Dissonance

NBA full of homer commentary. I was too lazy to look for Suns telecast. So ****ing annoying though.


----------



## Dissonance

Bah. 

Nuggs gonna win.


----------



## Dissonance

FRYE 3 ON REB


----------



## Dissonance

Fournier missed tough shot. Suns rebound.

17 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance

MORRIS on the rebound, got it. Tie game!

5.7 left.


----------



## Dissonance

Chandler with good look,misses, OVERTIME!


My reverse jinx worked. At least for regulation.


----------



## Dissonance

Green with easy dunk while no one paid attention. First pts in OT.


----------



## Dissonance

Plum Lord said thou shall not enter.


----------



## Dissonance

Hickson jam off steal

Green laser shot.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic scores off the jump ball.


Green has 32 btw


----------



## Dissonance

105-103, Suns 

19.7. Suns ball.


Nuggets shot poorly in OT.


----------



## Dissonance

Fournier and1. ****.


----------



## Dissonance

FTs made.

109-106 Suns 8 secs left. 

****ing homer announcers saying his ft were over the line shooting. Shut the **** up. Who even says that shit.


----------



## Dissonance

lol Hickson shooting a 3. Shot we want.


Suns win 112-107 in OT

Green 36/5 6-14 from 3. Goran 21/14/5/3


----------



## Maravilla

They said fourniers fts were over the line? How does that make sense? They were supposed to be the nuggets commentators lol. 


And you didnt miss much. We had ann meyers tonight. Awful per usual.


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> *They said fourniers fts were over the line? How does that make sense?* They were supposed to be the nuggets commentators lol.
> 
> 
> And you didnt miss much. We had ann meyers tonight. Awful per usual.


Nah, Morris' when he shot them. Just never even see that from other homer announcers.


I'll take her over these schmucks.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Nah, Morris' when he shot them. Just never even see that from other homer announcers.
> 
> 
> I'll take her over these schmucks.


Denver announcers must be high.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns beat C's 100-94. 

32-21.

Next game Vs Spurs on Saturday.


----------



## Dissonance

Didn't watch it but wish I had.


Suns smashed Spurs 106-85. 

Keef 21/5/5/3/2. 

Ish 15/4 in important mins.


Frye 17/8/3


http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=400489695


----------



## Dissonance

Oh, and **** the Spurs!


----------



## Maravilla

Archie got some good minutes with starters and rotation players


----------



## AG

25 points, great half for Dragic. But we're going to need others to score if we're going to pull this one out.


----------



## Maravilla

Archie looking good tonight. Team as a whole isn't playing any defense thus far vs the wolves though.


----------



## Dissonance

We lost to Wolves last night, and Dragic is banged up.

Won't play tonight. Beginning of the end to season?


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> We lost to Wolves last night, and Dragic is banged up.
> 
> Won't play tonight. Beginning of the end to season?


Its hard to say. Dropping the last 2 puts us at 1.5 games from being the 9th seed. I dont see us tanking right now, but who knows.. It might behoove us to let Minny pass us.

The only way i see it happening is if it happens naturally. McD was on the radio saying Bledsoe is due to be back sooner rather than later soo.... Whatever happens happens. We need 1 major piece and a few other odds and ends this offseason and i think our title picture could legitimately be open.


----------



## Maravilla

Furthermore, Goodwin has been looking real solid in his PT recently... Len not so much... He has been terrible.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Losing against Utah, damn. 
Bledsoe started court play training: http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...eric-bledsoe-begins-3-on-play-knee-rehab.html
Memphis is only 0.5 behind us, while Golden State and Dallas are 1.5/2.0 ahead. We are playing all three teams until the end of the season. Memphis is playing more top teams than we do until the end of the season. If Dragic stays healthy and Bledsoe comes back during March (hopefully first half), we will see what our worth is in the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance

So much for unlikely to play


The Dragon looked to be out again and he's got 31 pts (!2-17)

Suns up 96-92 on Pelicans.


----------



## Dissonance

KEEF from Goran.


Then Goran 3 off the glass.


----------



## Dissonance

15-1 run.


----------



## Dissonance

Midrange jumper

36 from THE DRAGON. New career high.


----------



## Dissonance

Rainbow from ISH from over AD.


----------



## Dissonance

Skid over.


Suns won 116-104


Dragic 40/5/3 on 14-21


Morri Twins 33/11/4 combined.



http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=400489746


----------



## Milos.Djuric

MVP, MVP


----------



## mixums

i think grizz pass them now..... suns magical ride is over


----------



## Dissonance

mixums said:


> i think grizz pass them now..... suns magical ride is over


:hano:


Quit your trolling.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Hawks burned by the Suns 129 - 120. Green 33 points, Dragic 19, Twins 21 and 18.

Start of march is rough, next 4 games we are playing strong teams: Clippers, Okc, @ Golden State, @ Clippers. I hope we can take Golden State and at least one more at home. Golden state is only one victory away from us and they have played one game more.


----------



## Madstrike

Hope plumlee comes back fine, but its nice to see Len starting. He needs more minutes to show what he can do.


----------



## 29380

*Bledsoe to return in the next week*


----------



## Maravilla

Sweet memphis lost. Still in 8th


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Sweet dallas lost. Also.


----------



## shawndunk

Eric Bledsoe will return next week!


----------



## Maravilla

Going to the game tonight. Hoping for vintage Angry Dragon.


----------



## AG

Wow what a game tonight. Gerald Green got on fire in the 3rd and we got a big win


----------



## Maravilla

That waa fun to say the least.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Love this team, Green 41 points daaaamn


----------



## Dissonance

Holy shit. Moved so I missed a week. Saw we beat Hawks in high scoring affair, lost to Clips but rebounded with a great win against OKC. 41 for Green? Must see highlights. 

@ GS Sun, then @ LAC Mon back to back. I'll post the March schedule w/info as I did last month or two with scores when I get a chance.


----------



## Dissonance

I promised this before and just added in games played. 











36-26 (9th seed)
5-5 L10
Tiebreakered out of 8
2 games out of 7 
3 out of 6th
Bledsoe on his way back

MARCH SCHEDULE

Sun, Mar 2	vs Atlanta *W 129-120* 
Tue, Mar 4 vs Los Angeles *L 104-96	* 
Thu, Mar 6 vs Oklahoma City *W 128-122 * 
Sun, Mar 9	@ Golden State *L 113-107*
Mon, Mar 10 @ Los Angeles Clippers 10:30 PM	NBATV	
Wed, Mar 12 vs Cleveland 10:00 PM 
Fri, Mar 14 @ Boston 7:30 PM 
Sun, Mar 16	@ Toronto 1:00 PM 
Mon, Mar 17 @ Brooklyn 7:30 PM 
Wed, Mar 19 vs Orlando 10:00 PM 
Fri, Mar 21 vs Detroit 10:00 PM 
Sun, Mar 23 @ Minnesota 3:30 PM 
Mon, Mar 24 @ Atlanta 7:30 PM 
Wed, Mar 26 @ Washington 7:00 PM 
Fri, Mar 28	vs NY Knicks 10:00 PM 
Sun, Mar 30 @ Los Angeles Lakers 9:30 PM​


----------



## Basel

Huge game tonight for both teams.


----------



## Dissonance

Bledsoe 3

And then Dragic and1 off the break!

Suns making a run. Cut it to 3 after down 13.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic off balance, off glance and Morris jams it in.

Then Waiters 3 at buzzer. ****.


82-77, Cavs after 3


Bledsoe has 7/7. 2-9 shooting.


----------



## Dissonance

Waiters killing us. Last 8 scored.

10 pt game


----------



## Dissonance

Morris with sweet move and jam.

Then Green off the steal scores.


----------



## Dissonance

Terrible loss. Team's just not playing well at the wrong time.


----------



## Basel

How'd Bledsoe look?


----------



## Dissonance

Started off OK, then morphed into a guy who hasn't played in a couple of months.


----------



## RollWithEm

Dissonance said:


> Waiters killing us. Last 8 scored.
> 
> 10 pt game


That's the unfortunate MO for Waiters at this early stage of his career. He's a heat check guy and nothing more. Doesn't look like a starter in this league. Jamal Crawford-type might just be his ceiling.


----------



## Dissonance

83-80, Suns 54 secs left


----------



## Dissonance

Rondo turns it over and Morris scores.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns win 87-80.

Bledsoe 17 pts, 10 rebs, 4 asts.

Keef 15/9

Goran 18 pts


Len with huge plays at the end. 6 pts/3 rebs in 9 mins. Key and1, rebound.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Good evening for Bledsoe, he needs these minutes if we want him back in shape soon. 
Plumlee got a smack to the eye in 4th and had to leave the game. There is no news about it so I hope he's ok.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns on fire from 3. Got us back in it.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic drives and scores.


Horny T-ed up...for some reason.


----------



## Dissonance

Green's first miss. Reb, and Morris for 3.


----------



## Dissonance

Green across to wide open Morris. 3!

Then qrter runs out.

Suns up 37-35 after 1.


Both teams shooting over 62%.


Suns 7-9 from 3.


----------



## Dissonance

ISH floater and1!


----------



## Dissonance

Suns on a nice run.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic getting the bounce on the 3


Suns up 59-49 2:44 left in half


----------



## Dissonance

Raps make run to end half



61-59, Suns.


----------



## Porn Player

Game keeps swinging one way and then the other. 

We're a 3rd and 4th quarter team this year, let's hope that composure shows and we can continue to get defensive stops. Big Val in the middle has made a lot of difference.


----------



## Dissonance

Raps are quite impressive. Nice to see you guys have a good, young exciting team again. A lot of loyalty from their fans.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragic!

.


----------



## Dissonance

PLUM LORD has spoken.


Nice drive, and bad D by Raps there


----------



## Dissonance

Lowry 3.


Then Plum Lord scores inside.


----------



## Porn Player

Lowry doing what Lowry does in the 2nd half of games. 

I wish you little suckers would start missing some shots.


----------



## Dissonance

They came into the game shooting poorly lately. They were due to get hot again


----------



## Porn Player

That no call on Amir looks like a catalyst for a major swing.


----------



## Dissonance

Missed rest of 3rd cuz of ****ing people.


----------



## Dissonance

100-90, Suns 10:32 left


----------



## Porn Player

We can't hit a thing right now. 

We've played your game, and we've lost.


----------



## Dissonance

That's what usually happens .



Green is ****ing ridiculous lol. 25/5/2 off bench in 25. Hit last 3 Suns scores.


----------



## Dissonance

Beauty by Goran.


----------



## Porn Player

Here come the Raptors.


----------



## Dissonance

Never say die with them.


114-107, Suns 4:02 left.


----------



## Dissonance

MORRIS.


----------



## Dissonance

Bad shot by Lowry there.


----------



## Dissonance

Scramble for the ball, Lowry, gets it stripped, and Suns score.

He's hurt. Probably should've been a foul...


----------



## Dissonance

Suns win 121-113.

Green 28/5/5 9-18, 5-8 from 3. 

Keef 16/14/2/1

Both huge off the bench.

Goran 19/4


----------



## Porn Player

Some horrible calls, but your team deserved the W.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Great game by Green, Plumlee almost 10 points


----------



## RollWithEm

Green is just playing with unbelievable confidence.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns up 42-38 on Pistons 5:32 in half


----------



## Dissonance

Dragon 3.

15 pts.


----------



## Dissonance

KEEF block.

86-86.

Bynum travels shot clock running out.


----------



## Dissonance

Double T on Dragon and Stuckey


----------



## Dissonance

Monroe misses FTs.


BLED 3.


----------



## Dissonance

10 pts for Bled 4/4 in 4th.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragon pressures Singler, steps out.


91-88, Suns under 2 to play


----------



## Dissonance

lol Pistons are 10/26 from the FT line


----------



## Dissonance

bledsoe drive and score. Back to 5 pt game.


TO by Detroit.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns win 98-92.


Bledsoe 23/5/5/2

Dragic 20/5/3


----------



## Dissonance

TUCKER! from Dragic.

118-118 with 1:06 left.


Wolves had this game in control. I was scoreboard watching. Streams weren't working.


----------



## Dissonance

Keef with nice D on Love, stolen, Bledsoe with the score on the break


----------



## Maravilla

I'm fairly certain that I was the one to call it at the beginning of the year. We were going to be ones to cost ourselves the t-wolves draft pick by finishing 1st out of the playoffs.

Oh, and the Lakers tanking with Kobe basically missing the season with an injury.


----------



## Dissonance

After reb, Green fouled.


Makes em both. 122-118, Suns.


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> I'm fairly certain that I was the one to call it at the beginning of the year. We were going to be ones to cost ourselves the t-wolves draft pick by finishing 1st out of the playoffs.
> 
> Oh, and the Lakers tanking with Kobe basically missing the season with an injury.


To be fair, Wolves haven't looked like a playoff team despite us.



Lakers tanking cuz they suck. Even with Kobe they would be bad haha.


----------



## Dissonance

Back to back travels.


Then Martin fouled. Makes both.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns win 127-120!

http://espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=400489914


Keef 25/8. Bledsoe 21/5/5


Come back down from 22. I didn't know it was that bad.


Love walks off frustrated. So it begins.


----------



## Maravilla

Maravilla said:


> Kobe will sit out next year and the lakers will win the lottery. Book it.


From the D12 to Rockets thread.

Close enough, should have bet 100 on it with some specifics lol.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447849508647337984


----------



## Hyperion

First winning season since 2009-2010!


----------



## Dissonance

:yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


----------



## Dissonance

Suns beats Hawks 102-95. 


Bledsoe 20/5/4/2.


Goran 19/6/2


----------



## Dissonance

Suns beat Wiz 99-93. Goran 25/7/6, Bledsoe 23/7/6/3


Suns rose back up to 8th seed last couple games, maybe some help except OKC. half game out of 7, 1 1/2 out of 6. 2 out of 5. Seems like we have a tough schedule coming up but if they keep playing this way, they can get hot or beat anyone on it.


@Maravilla

@l0st1
@Milos.Djuric

Where the **** are you guys? lol. Pick odd time to disappear.


----------



## l0st1

Haven't watched any of the games lately. Been pretty busy so didn't have much to say in this thread ha.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns in the 7th seed after curb stomping the Knicks 112-88. 

Dragon 32 pts

and also 

Warriors beat the Grizz 100-93.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns shooting like shit.

Lakers up 21-13.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns shot a pitiful 7-28

Lakers up 26-15 after 1.


----------



## Dissonance

16-5 run.

Tie game. Til Sacre made that.


----------



## Dissonance

Green sees one go in after struggling it's lights out.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns were 0-11 from 3. 4-4 since.


----------



## Dissonance

Lakers now on 14-0 run....


----------



## Dissonance

Absolutely pathetic performance by the Suns in this half. 


61-43, Lakers at the half.

Kaman 18/10/4


----------



## l0st1

What a disappointing game. Only caught the 2nd half but we had multiple opportunities to take this game. We couldn't defend for shit. We were turning the ball over at the worst possible time, and nobody could hit an outside shot.

One play stood out to me, Marshall took a high screen(don't remember who, but Geralds man), Gerald just kind of stepped out to "show" then immediately went back to his guy. Meanwhile Ish Smith was still trying to recover which gave Marshall a clear path to the rim which resulted in a 3pt play.

Just really sloppy defense. Don't understand why Frye wasn't in instead of Keif. Frye had more size to combat Kaman while actually giving us a better outside shooter. Tucker would of been nice on the boards and for some of those hard-nosed plays that get us energized. Bledsoe couldn't making anything.

That game could come back and bite us in the ass.


----------



## Dissonance

Our schedule is brutal too. They'll have to ****ing earn it. 

Actually, I've been of the mind set to whatever happens, happens. It's be an awesome yr and would be nice to make the playoffs. In the end, still a lot to build off of. I also wouldn't mind seeing McD have a lotto pick to play with.

Start of a new month, so this how it breaks down.










44-30 (7th seed)
8-2 L10
Current tiebreaker over Dallas somehow
1 1/2 out of 6
.5 game out of 9th

APRIL SCHEDULE

Wed, Apr 2	vs Los Angeles 10:00 PM 
Fri, Apr 4	@ Portland 10:00 PM 
Sun, Apr 6	vs Oklahoma City 9:00 PM	*NBATV *
Wed, Apr 9	@ New Orleans 8:00 PM 
Fri, Apr 11	@ San Antonio 8:30 PM 
Sat, Apr 12	@ Dallas 8:30 PM	*NBATV * 
Mon, Apr 14 vs Memphis 10:00 PM 
Wed, Apr 16 @ Sacramento 10:30 PM ​


----------



## Maravilla

If we win the 8 seed we pick roughly 21st with our own pick. If we finish 9th we draft at worst #14 overall. 

Either way, the season has been a trip to exactly where we did not want to finish, even if it was a better ride than we expected.


----------



## Maravilla

Furthermore after being at the game tonight, i cannot wait to be rid of Frye.


----------



## l0st1

I'd hate to see us miss the playoffs after pushing so hard for them but also I do want to get as good of a pick as possible. Either way it's a disappointment in terms of draft selection but been a great year and a lot of fun to see this team play so well and so hard. Even if we have struggled at times.

Last two games have been REALLY stupid. Lakers game we were horrible. Defense was a joke. Last night we just couldn't do anything right in the 4th to hold the lead.

I was pretty surprised to see we are among the leaders in many offensive categories. Didn't really realize we pushed the pace as much as stats say we do or that we are as prolific from 3pt range as we are.


----------



## Dissonance

After back to back losses to LA's, 3 w's in a row including Portland and OKC

How the final stretch goes for GSW, Dallas, and Memphis.

#6 Warriors 48-29

vs Nuggs
@ Lakers
@ Blazers
vs Wolves
@ Nuggs

#7 Mavs 48-31

Thu vs Spurs
Sat vs Suns
Wed @ Grizz

#8 Suns 47-31
Fri @ Spurs
Sat @ Mavs
Mon vs Grizz
Wed @ Kings


#9 Grizz 46-32
Fri vs 76ers
Sun @ Lakers
Mon @ Suns
Wed vs Mavs


----------



## l0st1

It's going to boil down to us beating the Mavs and Grizz. Warriors are unlikely to fall down against that schedule. 

Mavs lost to SA last night which put us tied with him, but we currently have tie breaker so we sit in 7th. 1 game up on MEM for 9th and 1 game back of GS for 6th.

Word is Dragic may miss tonights game against SA which would probably be best since they are sitting Parker and Duncan. Need Dragic fresh against DAL and MEM.


----------



## l0st1

Really shot ourselves in the foot by giving away that LAL game and then losing big leads against LAC, SA and DAL. Looks like we will opt for "lottery"


----------



## Dissonance

Yep. Team in the end. Couldn't get the stops when they needed or score when they needed. We need more D and inside post presence. This should be clued into McD now if it wasn't before.


I don't mind it though. McD gets a lotto pick to play with.


----------



## AG

Big turnover and score and we're about to be eliminated


----------



## Dissonance

Dissonance said:


> Yep. Team in the end. *Couldn't get the stops when they needed or score when they needed.* We need more D and inside post presence. This should be clued into McD now if it wasn't before.
> 
> 
> I don't mind it though. McD gets a lotto pick to play with.


More of the same in this game.


ZBO and Gasol making Frye and Plumlord look like bitches.


----------



## AG

Would have been nice to make it because nobody expected it this season, but at least we're getting a lottery pick.


----------



## Madstrike

I feel bad for the players because they never gave up one second in the regular season. The lotto pick is not bad though, this team can only get better for next season.


----------



## Maravilla

I feel like this season we saw what Plumlee will do at his best in the NBA. I wantmajor growth from len next year.. And if we can improve our frontcourt i hope we arent naive to bank on him and miss out.


----------



## l0st1

Maravilla said:


> I feel like this season we saw what Plumlee will do at his best in the NBA. I wantmajor growth from len next year.. And if we can improve our frontcourt i hope we arent naive to bank on him and miss out.


For some reason I don't see McD being like that. I don't see him passing on someone that improves the team simply because we MAY have it in a young unproven player.

Was a 'successful' season. Only reason I'm not thrilled is we are EXACTLY where we shouldn't be. No mans land. No playoffs and the last lottery pick. I'm glad we were competitive I'm glad we built some chemistry and gave our young guys some experience and a winning culture type of situation.... but still sucks.

We have nothing to play for this last game. Can't hit 50 wins, no playoffs, and it's against a lotto team so can't even play spoiler. May as well start Ish, Goodwin, Randolph, Len and let them go crazy.


----------



## l0st1

Goodwin getting legit minutes in the 1st half. Couple of And-1s, one of which was an impressive dunk. Then a steal and nice athletic dunk. Showing why he is so intriguing. But at the same time his jump shot still looks bad and he still seems to try and do too much. Sure it's mostly just his age


----------



## l0st1

Aggressive play, gets fouled and missed both FTs.

Ends the half getting an offensive rebound and a put back.

Archie Goodwin

11points 2rebounds 1 assist 2steals 5/6 from the field 1to 12 minutes.


----------



## l0st1

Suns up 5 with about 3 minutes left.

Goodwin Watch:

27 points 3 rebounds 1 assist 2 steals 11-13 4-5 fta 1 three 3tos 28 minutes


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Dissonance said:


> Suns beat Wiz 99-93. Goran 25/7/6, Bledsoe 23/7/6/3
> 
> 
> Suns rose back up to 8th seed last couple games, maybe some help except OKC. half game out of 7, 1 1/2 out of 6. 2 out of 5. Seems like we have a tough schedule coming up but if they keep playing this way, they can get hot or beat anyone on it.
> 
> 
> @Maravilla
> 
> @l0st1
> @Milos.Djuric
> 
> Where the **** are you guys? lol. Pick odd time to disappear.


Had some personal stuff, it was a tough period for me, and in that time I figured out everything will come down to last two games for the Suns so I decided to make a break until that time...and then we didn't get to the playoffs and I was like "dang it" and didn't feel like posting for a while. Wanted to come back but a lot of work stuff happening doing regular work and started pushing some project on the side, so enough off topic 

I'm back, still sad we didn't get to the playoffs, looking forward to the next season.


----------



## Dissonance

Milos.Djuric said:


> Had some personal stuff, it was a tough period for me, and in that time I figured out everything will come down to last two games for the Suns so I decided to make a break until that time...and then we didn't get to the playoffs and I was like "dang it" and didn't feel like posting for a while. Wanted to come back but a lot of work stuff happening doing regular work and started pushing some project on the side, so enough off topic
> 
> I'm back, still sad we didn't get to the playoffs, looking forward to the next season.


Hey, welcome back! :cheers: Ah, sorry to hear that man. Hope everything's well now. That's stuff more important of course. Understandable.

Yeah, team just ran out of gas by the end and losing to playoff teams. Our lack of front line presence got exposed. 

Same but doesn't look like we've addressed anything to get better and now Bledsoe situation.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Dissonance said:


> Hey, welcome back! :cheers: Ah, sorry to hear that man. Hope everything's well now. That's stuff more important of course. Understandable.
> 
> Yeah, team just ran out of gas by the end and losing to playoff teams. Our lack of front line presence got exposed.
> 
> Same but doesn't look like we've addressed anything to get better and now Bledsoe situation.


Thanks, glad to be back :cheers:
I totally agree with you, I was hoping that somehow we may get Love, or at least somebody who is not a grindstone for our front court, but at this point I would be surprised if we even make something happen from Bledsoe (a trade or anything)...


----------

